# sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?



## Der_rheinangler (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Habe mich mal gefragt ob die richtig teuren wobbler, spezielll die von Illex (wo kleine modelle teilweise 25 - 35€ kosten) Ihr geld wirklich wert sind?

Spiele mit dem gedanken mir n paar zuzulegen aber es sit halt auchs chon geld für son "verschleißteil" (wegen abriss).

Gruß


----------



## franz-xaver (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Wo kaufst du denn ein? Also bei uns kosten illex Wobbler zeischen 10 und 20€, wenn du sie im Ausland kaufst sind sie noch günstiger.
Meiner Meinung nach sind sie schon ihr geld wert, vorausgesetzt man führt sie richtig, sonst sind sie auch nicht viel besser als z.B. ein Rapala.


----------



## taxel (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Hallo,

das hängt davon ab, was du erwartest. Ein schöner fetter Tauwurm oder ein toter Köfi fängt bestimmt nicht weniger Fische. 

Also: Woran machst du den Wert eines Köders fest? 

Fangmenge in kg
Spaß am angeln
der Köder kann etwas, was andere Köder nicht können
Protz vor Mitanglern
...
Gruß

Axel


----------



## Der_rheinangler (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

bissmenge und spass.
Also ich meine es gibt köder die kann man wascheinlich jahre durchs wasser ziehen und die fangen nix


----------



## taxel (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> Also ich meine es gibt köder die kann man wascheinlich jahre durchs wasser ziehen und die fangen nix



Das kann dir bei Illex mit Pech und Ungeschick auch passieren. Man muss mit den Wobblern umgehen können. Man braucht passende Ruten, Schnur und Rollen. Und man muss auch bereit sein, so ein Ding abzureißen.

Wie bei ALLEN Ködern gilt: Von allein springen die Fische nicht in den Kescher.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Master Hecht (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

also ich muss sagen das ich auch mit billigen ködern gut fange.


----------



## peterws (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Zu schlechten Kuntködern bzw. K-Ködern mit denen man nicht fängt oder vielleicht auch doch gibt's grade diesen Thread hier.

Wenn man einen Wobbler haben will, der 100% sicher gut (was auch immer hier grade gut heißt) läuft, stabile und scharfe Haken hat, viele Bisse von großen Fischen überstehen soll und und und  --  dann muss man schon ein paar Euro zahlen.

Habe mir im Sommer einen ganz winzig kleinen Illex für's Forellen-Angeln gekauft. War wohl 'ne ziemliche Fehlinvestition!


----------



## Dr.D (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Kann mal jemand versuchen mir zu erklären wo der Unterschied zwischen einem ILLEX oder JACKALL zu einem RAPALA Wobbler sein soll? Oder warum werden RAPALA Wobbler immer als Kategorie 2 eingestuft??? Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, vielleicht fehlt aber auch nur wieder Kanji drauf.
Schöne Grüsse Dr.D


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Ich habe in der Fängigkeit zwischen meiner teuren Wobblern und denen, in der Preisklasse um 10 €, keinen nenneswerten Unterschied kennen gelernt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



taxel schrieb:


> Protz vor Mitanglern


 
Da sehe ich nämlich die Hauptlebensberechtigung (|kopfkrat was für ein Wort)
von teuren Wobblern...
Sicher sind Illex Wobbler gut , im Fang und in der Verarbeitung.
Aber ich nehme es mit jedem auf, der meint nur wel er teure Wobbler hat, fängt er auch mehr....
Mein Lieblingswobbler war übrigens mal in so einer Raubfischbox von Lidl :m


----------



## Der_rheinangler (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingswobbler war übrigens mal in so einer Raubfischbox von Lidl :m


 
ja echt? sag mal welche farbe weil so ne box hab ich mir auch mal geholt.

Klar muss man mit wobblern umgehen könnenb  aber die wenigsten haben jetzt wirklich mir sagen können ob sich das geld lohnt.

2 oder so meinen NEIN.

Gut bei denen bedanke ich mich


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Da sehe ich nämlich die Hauptlebensberechtigung (|kopfkrat was für ein Wort)
> von teuren Wobblern...
> Sicher sind Illex Wobbler gut , im Fang und in der Verarbeitung.
> Aber ich nehme es mit jedem auf, der meint nur wel er teure Wobbler hat, fängt er auch mehr....
> Mein Lieblingswobbler war übrigens mal in so einer Raubfischbox von Lidl :m



Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären,Tommi.
Die Meinung hält sich hartnäckig, dass Teures auch gut sein muß und Billiges schlecht. 
Absoluter Quark, wenn es um eine Gegenstand wie z.B. einen Wobbler geht. Den Raubfischen ist es schxxx Egal wieviel der Kunstköder gekostet hat, selbst wenn das Preisschild noch dranhinge, interessiert das nicht die Bohne und ist auch kein Kriterium für Erfolg und Misserfolg beim Angeln.
Der "Aldi-Wobbler" kann genausogut laufen und fangen wie ein Illex, oder eben auch genauso schlecht.
Wenn man die Verarbeitung der  teuren Marken betrachtet, sind sie auf alle Fälle einen höheren Preis Wert, was aber nur relevant ist, wenn man ihn in der Vitrine aufbewahren möchte oder aber monatelang im Salzwasser einlegt.
Über den Erfolg am Gewässer entscheiden enorm viele andere Faktoren wie z.B. das Wetter, die aktuellen Wassertemperaturen, die Sichtigkeit im Gewässer, das Verhalten des Anglers am und auf dem Wasser etc.... da steht für mich der gewählte Wobbler erst an dritter oder vierter Stelle.

Grüße aus Sachsen,
René


----------



## skatefreak (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Auf welche Fischart willst du denn gehen??
 Mfg Daniel


----------



## Waagemann (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Da sehe ich nämlich die Hauptlebensberechtigung (|kopfkrat was für ein Wort)
> von teuren Wobblern...
> Sicher sind Illex Wobbler gut , im Fang und in der Verarbeitung.
> Aber ich nehme es mit jedem auf, der meint nur wel er teure Wobbler hat, fängt er auch mehr....
> Mein Lieblingswobbler war übrigens mal in so einer Raubfischbox von Lidl :m



...da kann ich mich nur anschließen!Auch wenns doof klingt ich hatte damit im Hochsommer super Erfolge!!!Das ist so ein rot-schwarzer aber den gibts wohl auch in blau-schwarz!Dennoch lass ich lieber die Finger davon wenn dann müsste man schon ein wenig nachrüsten was die Haken,Sprengringe,etc.angeht!

http://img232.*ih.us/img232/8516/swscan00252zo6.jpg
(Bild is ein bisschen schlecht ...damals hatte ich noch keine Dig.Kamera)
Aber ich spiel auch schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken mal solch einen Illex zu testen aber bisher hat mich der Preis jedesmal wieder geschockt|uhoh:!


----------



## Der_rheinangler (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Den Raubfischen ist es schxxx Egal wieviel der Kunstköder gekostet hat, selbst wenn das Preisschild noch dranhinge, interessiert das nicht die Bohne und ist auch kein Kriterium für Erfolg und Misserfolg beim Angeln.
> René


 
Ja das mag schon sein aber meine erfahrung zeigt leider dass sehr billige wobbler leider meistens nicht gut laufen. Teurere eher öfter.

Naja egal. vielleicht kann mir jemand tip wobbler für hecht und zander empfehlen. Am besten von Rhein und altrheinangerln da ich da auch angle.

gruß


----------



## fishingchamp (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

also ich bin klar für solche köder...diese saison habe ich wesentlich besser als davor gefangen oder konnte ich da einfach nicht angeln...allerdings finde ich nicht alle wobbler aus japan so gut...z.b. der illex diving cherry hat mir erst einen fisch (und das im meer) gebracht...meine lieblinge sind der illex squirrel, illex chubby und der imakatsu super killer bill...
das haben zwar schon andere leute gesagt,
allerdings muss man die köder richtig führen und dann sind sie fast unschlagbar...natürlich gibt es auch ausnahmen...ab und zu kann man auf einen köder aus der grabbelkiste beim td auch gut fangen, sogar manchmal besser (allerdings kommt das bei mir sehrrr selten vor)...
außerdem kommt im winter meistens kaum was über den alten gummifisch mit bleikopf...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Öhm Illex Japan???

Dachte das sind Franzosen und Jackall Bors. sind Japaner
Ich schweige jetzt mal einfach dazu obwohl ich selber auf diese Dinger stehe

mfg Flo


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> also ich bin klar für solche köder...diese saison habe ich wesentlich besser als davor gefangen oder konnte ich da einfach nicht angeln...



...nuja, ich sach mal nüscht #q


----------



## rainer1962 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Öhm Illex Japan???
> 
> Dachte das sind Franzosen und Jackall Bors. sind Japaner
> Ich schweige jetzt mal einfach dazu obwohl ich selber auf diese Dinger stehe
> ...


 

wird das beste sein, einfach mal Mund zu, lesen, schmunzeln und ich rüge dann diejenigen, die einen (Rekord)fisch verlieren weil beim zweiteiligen die teile ob mangelhafter erankerung auseinanderfallen und der Jahresfisch mit nem halbén Wobbler im maul rumschwimmen muss, oder weil der drilling ausbricht, oder der Sprengring samt seiner halterung eben nicht hält usw usw usw....
BILLIGWOBBER = UNNÖTIGER FISCHVERLUST (sofern überhaupt welche beissen)
denn die Zuverlässigkeit ist auch ein grund solcher Wobbler (durchgehende Achsen, fest verankerte, nämlich an dieser Achse, Sprengringe usw) und laufen, da gibbet überhaupt keine zweifel, tun die sowieso besser (vorausgesetzt man kann es)


----------



## rainer1962 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Da sehe ich nämlich die Hauptlebensberechtigung (|kopfkrat was für ein Wort)
> von teuren Wobblern...
> Sicher sind Illex Wobbler gut , im Fang und in der Verarbeitung.
> Aber ich nehme es mit jedem auf, der meint nur wel er teure Wobbler hat, fängt er auch mehr....
> Mein Lieblingswobbler war übrigens mal in so einer Raubfischbox von Lidl :m


 

aufnehmen ja ob du aber gewinnst??????
immer vorausgesetzt der "Illexfscher" versteht sein handwerk!


----------



## kkarl (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Hi, 

einzig das Gefühl zählt für mich ! 
Wenn ich einen Wobler habe dem ich mein Vertrauen schenke , Fische ich länger oder öfters mit ihm.Desshalb fange ich mit einem mehr oder weniger. Klar gibt es unterschiede ...faktoren wie sprengrine oder Drillinge kann ich selbst beeinflussen und tausche diese eventuell aus .
Mein Favorit dieses und letztes jahr ist der Berkley "Diving Minnow" der kostet je nach Händler zwischen 4 und 6 Eur.


----------



## scemler (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Mal ne Frage zu Squirrel - ist das ein Tiefläufer? Wegen der langen Tauchschaufel - oder verlegt sie dem Wobbler irgend eine "besondere" Aktion?

Macht der viel Druck auf die Rute - ich meine auch eher die kleineren Modelle.


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wird das beste sein, einfach mal Mund zu, lesen, schmunzeln und ich rüge dann diejenigen, die einen (Rekord)fisch verlieren weil beim zweiteiligen die teile ob mangelhafter erankerung auseinanderfallen und der Jahresfisch mit nem halbén Wobbler im maul rumschwimmen muss, oder weil der drilling ausbricht, oder der Sprengring samt seiner halterung eben nicht hält usw usw usw....
> BILLIGWOBBER = UNNÖTIGER FISCHVERLUST (sofern überhaupt welche beissen)
> denn die Zuverlässigkeit ist auch ein grund solcher Wobbler (durchgehende Achsen, fest verankerte, nämlich an dieser Achse, Sprengringe usw) und laufen, da gibbet überhaupt keine zweifel, tun die sowieso besser (vorausgesetzt man kann es)



Mein Lieber Rainer,
was erhebt dich dazu andere Angler zu rügen?
Das mußt du mir bitte genauer erklären.
Ist es deine Überzeugung das ein Angler, der anderer Meinung als der Deinigen ist, unverantwortlich und fahrlässig handelt, nur weil er nicht dem Wahn der immer teureren Köder verfällt?
Sehr schnell wird man hier zum Fischfrevler abgestempelt, weil das Stahlvorfach zu kurz ist, weil man nicht mit Wobblern fischt die mindestens 20 Euro kosten, weil man einen zu kleinen Kescher benutzt, weil man was weiß ich noch alles verkehrt macht.... und ständig die Kompetenz des Anderen Infrage gestellt wird. 
Es gibt neben den hochpreisigen Anbietern auch solide und gutverarbeitete andere Artikel von Firmen, welche nicht nach einem Biss eines "Größeren" in ihre Einzelteile zerfallen.
Oder muss man hier gar erst 5 Jahre im Board dabeisein um etwaige Zweifel über den anglerischen Sachverstand aus dem Wege geräumt zu haben?

Viele Grüße aus Sachsen,
René


----------



## Der_rheinangler (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

OK OK Also gibt es nun auch Stimmen für Teure wobbler ala illex.
FAKT ist sicherlich, dass ien wobbler der 2-3€ oder sogar weniger kostet nicht die qualität an Material liefern kann wie einer für 20 - 30.

Wäre ja cool wennn ihr einfach mal bilder von euren guten wobblern rienstellt?
Gruß


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Spoiler






Blauzahn schrieb:


> Mein Lieber Rainer,
> was erhebt dich dazu andere Angler zu rügen?
> Das mußt du mir bitte genauer erklären.








Blauzahn schrieb:


> Mein Lieber Rainer,
> was erhebt dich dazu andere Angler zu rügen?
> Das mußt du mir bitte genauer erklären.
> Ist es deine Überzeugung das ein Angler, der anderer Meinung als der Deinigen ist, unverantwortlich und fahrlässig handelt, nur weil er nicht dem Wahn der immer teureren Köder verfällt?
> ...






			
				Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> wird das beste sein, einfach mal Mund zu, lesen, schmunzeln und ich rüge dann diejenigen, die einen (Rekord)fisch verlieren weil beim zweiteiligen die teile ob mangelhafter erankerung auseinanderfallen und der Jahresfisch mit nem halbén Wobbler im maul rumschwimmen muss, oder weil der drilling ausbricht, oder der Sprengring samt seiner halterung eben nicht hält usw usw usw....



steht da doch...


Besser? Ich hab nur deine Frage und die Antwort rausgesucht...


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> steht da doch...



Zitiere bitte meine ganzen Beitrag, bevor du auf das Trittbrett springst. 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

mädels... es geht um wobbler! 
also 

:vikEACE:vik:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ...
> BILLIGWOBBER = UNNÖTIGER FISCHVERLUST (sofern überhaupt welche beissen)



Es geht nicht um BILLIGWOBBLER sondern um TEUERWOBBLER! Dazwischen gibt es jede Menge QUALITÄTSWOBBLER, die nicht teuer sind, dennoch fängig, gut ausgestattet und haltbar.

@peterws, der mit dem kleinen Illex keine Forellen fing: Salmo Hornet wäre mein Tipp (knapp 6 Euro, und fängt wie der Teufel!).


----------



## mirolino (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

klar fangen auch andere köder aber mir gefallen japanwobbler einfach so gut das ich einfach nen gutes gefühl habe wenn die an der schnur hängen, und dieses gute gefühl beim köder soll ja bekanntlich auch nicht unwichtig sein


----------



## Der_rheinangler (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

ja das mit dem gefühl stimmt! 

Was sind denn japanwobbler? Dioese 3d Dinger mit 3 Segmenten?


----------



## fishingchamp (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...nuja, ich sach mal nüscht #q





Blauzahn schrieb:


> .... und ständig die Kompetenz des Anderen Infrage gestellt wird.
> (...)Oder muss man hier gar erst 5 Jahre im Board dabeisein um etwaige Zweifel über den anglerischen Sachverstand aus dem Wege geräumt zu haben?
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Sachsen,
> René



kannste mir ja gerne per pn sagen...ich versteh deinen post nicht...ich habe das güfühl, dass du meine "kompetenz" infrage stellst...ich bin vielleicht gerade mal 14 jahre, aber denkst du, dass ich deshalb nicht angeln kann? ich habe kontakt zu vielen guten angler am rhein und mit dem thema "angeln" setze ich mich viel bis sehr viel auseinander...du kannst auch mal den rest meines ersten posts lesen...da steht, dass teuer nicht immer besser ist...
ach übrigens:
mein freund hat seinen größten barsch (44.5 cm) auf einen  strikepro-wobbler gefangen, der gerade mal 2-3 euro kostet...dieser wobbler läuft auch sehr gut...

@flo
ich weiß schon, dass illex nicht die japanische firma ist, sondern die köder nur hier in deutschland vertreibt und in japan jackall bros. oder lake police heißt...



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> ja das mit dem gefühl stimmt!
> 
> Was sind denn japanwobbler? Dioese 3d Dinger mit 3 Segmenten?



also japan wobbler sind z.b. von jackall (auch lake police; das sind die wobbler, die illex in duetschland vertreibt), megabass, imakatsu und evergreen...das sind so mit die bekanntesten marken...

warum haben eigentlich die köder von jackall andere drillinge (manchmal auch  andere sprengringe) als die, die man über illex kauft?
das ist mir bei meinem squad minnow und bei meinen squirrels aufgefallen...


----------



## TeddyT (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Moin,
über das Wert sein eines Wobblers zu diskutieren lohnt sich eigentlich nicht, wenn man mit einem Illex angeln möchte, muß man ihn bezahlen, die Qualität ist gut, wobei wir sofort wieder beim Thema wären, lohnen teure Rollen ,Spinnruten und Wobbler? Ich angle seit vielen Jahren auf unsere Raubfische in M/V und da ich ein bißchen "älter" bin, bin ich eigentlich mit Wobblern von Rapalla, Nils Master, Mann`s und einigen sehr guten amerikanischen Modellen groß geworden. Ich verschwende nicht mal einen Gedanken daran, diese Modelle auf den Boden zu bringen und nur noch mit Hightecwobblern zu fischen. Nein, diese Wobbler fangen, im Zusammenspiel mit Rute, Rolle und Schnur, wobei der, der die Wobbler führt, wohl auch eine sehr große Rolle spielt. Ich würde einen Angeltag mit "meinen Modellen" gegen neue Modelle absolut nicht scheuen.  

TeddyT


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

_offtopic an:_
DD= Tiefläufer, ohne DD ''normale'' Lauftiefe.
Auf die Größe kommt es da nicht so unebdingt an mehr auf die Luftiefe, den Körperbau und die Aktion des Köders. Der 79er DD Squirell macht schon ne Menge Druck
_offtopic aus:_

_mfg Flo_



scemler schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu Squirrel - ist das ein Tiefläufer? Wegen der langen Tauchschaufel - oder verlegt sie dem Wobbler irgend eine "besondere" Aktion?
> 
> Macht der viel Druck auf die Rute - ich meine auch eher die kleineren Modelle.


 ​


----------



## rainer1962 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Mein Lieber Rainer,
> was erhebt dich dazu andere Angler zu rügen?
> Das mußt du mir bitte genauer erklären.
> Ist es deine Überzeugung das ein Angler, der anderer Meinung als der Deinigen ist, unverantwortlich und fahrlässig handelt, nur weil er nicht dem Wahn der immer teureren Köder verfällt?


 
natürlich nicht, ich seh es aber immer wieder am Wasser, dass die billigteile sehr oft zerbröseln und der Fisch mit zugenageltem maul wegschwimmen muss, das nichts mit ner andren meinung zu tun, das gehört für mich zum Waidgerechten fischen. Dass immer mal ein hecht auf nen Barschwobbler draufhämmert und die schnur kappt oder die schnur an nem Hinderniss scheuert und reisst kann vorkommen, das istso, das war so und wird immer wieder vorkommen, dass ich aber in der Wahl der Waffen mich *bewusst falsch verhalte,* dazu gehören LidlWobbler und Co die einfach beschissen verarbeitet sind, das ist nicht richtig und vor allem nich fair dem Fisch gegenüber!


> Sehr schnell wird man hier zum Fischfrevler abgestempelt, weil das Stahlvorfach zu kurz ist, weil man nicht mit Wobblern fischt die mindestens 20 Euro kosten, weil man einen zu kleinen Kescher benutzt, weil man was weiß ich noch alles verkehrt macht.... und ständig die Kompetenz des Anderen Infrage gestellt wird.


warum hast du denn ein zu kurzes Stahlvorfach?????
Der Sinn eines zu kurzen Stahlvorfaches erschliesst sich mir nicht, es sei denn es wäre kostenersparniss von 5 Cent (wenn überhaupt) je vorfach...


> Es gibt neben den hochpreisigen Anbietern auch solide und gutverarbeitete andere Artikel von Firmen, welche nicht nach einem Biss eines "Größeren" in ihre Einzelteile zerfallen.


 
gebe dir durchaus recht, fische selbst Wobbler die gerade mal 5 DOLLAR kosten (bei uns in BRD der gleiche für 12€
aber und das ist das entscheidende, die teile halten aus was sie versprechen, in bezug auf verbindungen, Achsen usw, siehe oben...
Im übrigen kostet ein Rapala usw auch sein Geld! Wobei ich Nils, Rapala und Co nicht als Billigwobbler abgestempelt habe, der Preisunterschied zw. Rapala und Jackall ist geringer als so mancher hier glaubt, kommt halt immer drauf an wo man kauft......
nur habe ich mit nem Squirell, Arnouds, nem Vision vieeeel mehr führungsmöglichkeiten (wenn mans kann)


> Oder muss man hier gar erst 5 Jahre im Board dabeisein um etwaige Zweifel über den anglerischen Sachverstand aus dem Wege geräumt zu haben?
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Sachsen,
> René


nö, aber du hast doch behauptet dass du es mit Billigwobblern mit jedem anderen aufnimmst, ich doch net oder??? somit sagst du die anderen können das nicht, nämlich Squirrel und Co richtig fischen, denn wer das kann der fängt auch mehr, und das mein lieber Blauzahn ist doch recht großspurig, denn andre Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter, ich will dir kein Können abstreiten das gleiche erwarte ich aber auch von dir.....
was deine Biligwobbler betrifft...
Rapala, und Co gehören da nicht dazu denn die stehen zum. was die verarbeitung betrifft den Illex und Co in nix nach, im Lauf allerdings schon.
Im übrigenwoher nimmst du Deine Weissheit dass die "High Techwobbler " nicht mehr fangen???????????????
wieviele hast du denn wie, wo, wann und auf was gefischt?????
Wie gesagt, bei mir findet man von A wie Abu bis Z wie Zanderwobbler Strehlow so einiges in den Boxen.....


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Rapala, und Co gehören da nicht dazu denn die stehen zum. was die verarbeitung betrifft den Illex und Co in nix nach, im Lauf allerdings schon.



Naja... Rapala hat aber die bessere Lackierung  zumindestens wird die vom Hecht nicht abgenagt. Der einfache Lauf, also das einfache Einleiern ist von beiden gut, aber mit den Illex kann man mehr machen. 

Rapala wird bei uns zum Schleppen genutzt, aber nen 18cm Magnum will man auch nicht dauerhaft werfen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Noch mal zur Erinnerung: Der Thread geht nicht um billig gegen teuer, sondern um die Berechtigung von teuer - das ist ein gar nicht so kleiner und feiner Unterschied.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es unnötig ist, mehr als 10-15 Euro für einen Wobbler auszugeben, 5-10 reichen oft auch, und _manchmal_ fangen und taugen auch Wobbler bis 5 Euro - die sollte man dann aber vorher genau prüfen und ggf. Sprengringe und Haken tauschen!


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> ...ich versteh deinen post nicht...ich habe das güfühl, dass du meine "kompetenz" infrage stellst...ich bin vielleicht gerade mal 14 jahre, aber denkst du, dass ich deshalb nicht angeln kann? ich habe kontakt zu vielen guten angler am rhein und mit dem thema "angeln" setze ich mich viel bis sehr viel auseinander...



offtopic:
Dein anglerisches Geschick und Dein zartes, jugendliches Alter in Ehren, aber sei mir nicht böse, von was für einer Kompetenz sprichst Du?
Versuch uns jetzt bitte nicht weiß zu machen, über was für einen riesen Erfahrungsschatz Du verfügst. Die Erfahrungen sammelt man nicht vom Höhren-Sagen, sondern durch Erlernen in der Praxis.
offtopic>aus

Ich verstehe diesen ganzen Hype um die Schiki-Miki-Edelschmiede-Kunstköder nicht. Lasse ich mir als Angler nichts einfallen, nutzt mir auch der beste Köder nichts. Schaut Euch mal den guten alten Effzett-Blinker an, der fängt nach wie vor seine Fische. 
Und was den angeblichen Qualitätsvorsprung dieser Edelköder angehen soll, so kann ich das nur gelinde belächeln. 3 rabiate Hechte auf nen kleinen Illex und der ist hin. Von den Haken und der restlichen Verarbeitungsqualität wollen wir mal besser nicht reden.
Einziger Vorteil dieser Edelköder: Die meisten sind Suspender. Dadurch kann ich sie praktisch auf der Stelle fischen. Aber rechtfertigt denn so etwas diesen Wahnsinnspreis?

Ich fange sehr, sehr gut auf sinkende Rapalla-Jointed (leider gibt es die nicht mehr).
Mein Bester Hecht-Bringer ist ein Billig-Wobbler von Jenzi mit ausgetauschten Drillingen und Sprengringen.

Meine Illex-Wobbler habe ich versenkt, zerbeißen lassen und den Rest an Jungangler verschenkt.
Am Anfang meiner Angellaufbahn war ich dumm, wahrscheinlich habe ich in den mehr als 35 Jahren nichts dazu gelernt und werde auch dumm sterben, da ich diesen Hype nicht mitmache.
Allen anderen kann ich als kleinen Tip dann nur mit auf den Weg geben, schön die Erfahrungen vom Höhren-Sagen sammeln, und bloß keine eigene Meinung vertreten, die einen die eigene Erfahrung gelehrt hat. Nur zu, immer schön der ach so karitativen Angelgeräteindustrie Glauben schenken, und alles wird gut.


----------



## jkc (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Hallo Leute!

Was mir gerade so auffällt, ist das hier oft erwähnt wird, dass man es schon drauf haben muß um aus einem Illex mehr rauszuholen als aus einem 0815Wobbler, aber wer sagt denn, dass man Rapala and friends nur stupide einkurbeln soll/kann?
Also wenn man es mit eineigen Rappis drauf hat, dann ist da auf jeden fall mehr drin als nur wackelnder Geradeauslauf. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Hallo Rainer



rainer1962 schrieb:


> warum hast du denn ein zu kurzes Stahlvorfach?????
> Der Sinn eines zu kurzen Stahlvorfaches erschliesst sich mir nicht, es sei denn es wäre kostenersparniss von 5 Cent (wenn überhaupt) je vorfach...



Meine Stahlvorfächer sind je nach Alter zwischen 70cm (neu) und 40cm (alt).
Darum geht es aber nicht, es geht darum, dass die eigene Meinung über die der Anderen gestellt und damit jegliche Toleranz und Diskussion in einem Endlosfred erstickt wird, über Sinn und Unsinn  von billig - teuer, zu kurz - zu lang, zu leicht - zu schwer, zu dumm - zu schlau.....



rainer1962 schrieb:


> gebe dir durchaus recht, fische selbst Wobbler die gerade mal 5 DOLLAR kosten (bei uns in BRD der gleiche für 12€
> aber und das ist das entscheidende, die teile halten aus was sie versprechen, in bezug auf verbindungen, Achsen usw, siehe oben...
> Im übrigen kostet ein Rapala usw auch sein Geld! Wobei ich Nils, Rapala und Co nicht als Billigwobbler abgestempelt habe, der Preisunterschied zw. Rapala und Jackall ist geringer als so mancher hier glaubt, kommt halt immer drauf an wo man kauft......
> nur habe ich mit nem Squirell, Arnouds, nem Vision vieeeel mehr führungsmöglichkeiten (wenn mans kann)



Eben, es gibt auch Rapala, Abu, Salmo, Ugly Duckling, 
wieso vergleichst Du mit Lidl-Wobblern und pauschalisierst?



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nö, aber du hast doch behauptet dass du es mit Billigwobblern mit jedem anderen aufnimmst, ich doch net oder??? somit sagst du die anderen können das nicht, nämlich Squirrel und Co richtig fischen, denn wer das kann der fängt auch mehr, und das mein lieber Blauzahn ist doch recht großspurig, denn andre Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter, ich will dir kein Können abstreiten das gleiche erwarte ich aber auch von dir.....
> was deine Biligwobbler betrifft...



nee das war Tommi, wobei mich der Wettstreit auch interessieren würde #h




rainer1962 schrieb:


> Rapala, und Co gehören da nicht dazu denn die stehen zum. was die verarbeitung betrifft den Illex und Co in nix nach, im Lauf allerdings schon.



Das ist Ansichtssache und u.a. auch von der Führung abhängig.



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Im übrigenwoher nimmst du Deine Weissheit dass die "High Techwobbler " nicht mehr fangen???????????????
> wieviele hast du denn wie, wo, wann und auf was gefischt?????



Seit ein paar Jahren habe ich diverse Sachen ausprobiert,
darunter u.a. auch die hochgelobten Illex und ich konnte keinen Mehrerfolg, gegenüber den bisher, bedeutend preiswerteren Pondons (oben angeführt) erkennen.
Neulich habe ich mir z.B. ein paar LC Real California gekauft um zu Testen, sind übrigens noch ein paar über, wenn Interesse
siehe hier -> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115801
dazu aber noch keine Aussage möglich, da ich erst dreimal damit unterwegs war (wenn auch keine Wobbler) so doch aber im Hochpreissegment.

Und.. bevor nun die "Neiddebatte" aufkommt...
ja ich könnte mir jede Woche ein paar Illex-Teile kaufen und nebenher nicht verhungern, tue es aber nicht, da für mich der Preis in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen steht.

Grüße,
René


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

@René

Rente 2030? Ich bin genauso alt wie Du und habe da meine Zweifel...

Grundsätzlich sehe ich das aber auch so wie Du, das mit den Wobblern.


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> @René
> 
> Rente 2030? Ich bin genauso alt wie Du und habe da meine Zweifel...
> 
> Grundsätzlich sehe ich das aber auch so wie Du, das mit den Wobblern.



2030 hab ich mir vorgenommen, wenn möglich auch eher, möchte ja schliesslich auch noch bissel Angeln gehen 
Egal was die Kasper da noch so aushecken...
Wird aber wohl am Ende so werden wie du es andeutest, leider.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Scheint hier so als ob hier einige sich mit irgendwelche Illex, Megabass, Imakatsu..und co. Wobblern beweisen müssten, diese Verhalten war mir zuvor nur bekannt das andere Ihre Potenz mit einem dicken Schlitten und Goldkettchen beweisen müssten.

Also ganz ehrlich jeder sagt hier das er sich 100 Illex leisten könnte es aber nicht ein sieht.. hmm sind wahrscheinlich auch die hier bei jeder Möglichkeit ankündigen sich bald eine Megabassrute zu kaufen

Was soll das? Könnt ihr nicht vernünftig Argumentieren? Also wenn mir jemand erzählt das er sich jede Woche ein paar Illex leisten könnte, dann aber lieber 2-3€ Wobbler fischt, tut es mir leid, dann ist das für mich nur gelabber und kein Fakt. Außerdem trägt diese Weise der Diskussion keines weges zu einem vernünftigen Ergebnis bei

Und wenn hier noch jemand erzählt das er auch mit einem 5€ Wobbler Walk the dog oder Kick back action usw. hinbekommt, kann ich leider nur müde lächeln. 

Evt. sollte man wieder zum Sinn des Theareds zurückkehren und hier kein Wortgefecht zwischen Illex- vs. ''Billig'' Wobblernanglern austragen.

Hier scheint der Neid aber auch eine gewisse Rolle zu spielenä

Und nun zerschneidet diese Post und Schimpft auf mich ein Ist hier ja an der Tagesordnung.

Und wenn hier jemand was von Japantackle, Wobblern und co. versteht dann ist es Rainer



mfg Flo


----------



## Veit (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Aufgrund der schlechten Verarbeitung von Illex, muss ich die Frage des Threads leider verneinen. Sehr fängig sind sie richtig eingesetzt aber teilweise schon.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Veit, kannst du das bitte Erläutern? Das einzige was ich bemängeln kann ist die Lackierung aber welcher Wobbler sieht nicht ramponiert nach ein paar Hechten aus. Hat auch schon mal jemand überlegt das die Dinger nicht zum Hecht fang gebaut wurden?!

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hat auch schon mal jemand überlegt das die Dinger nicht zum Hecht fang gebaut wurden?!




Ja, nu Illex wohl nicht, obwohl Illex ihr Programm teilweise als Hechtköder vorstellt/verkauft - z.b. Freddy oder den Arnoud (oder wie man den Smash Minnow auf "Illex" schreibt)


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Walk the dog oder Kick back action



Sch...eibenkleister... bin ich alt geworden


----------



## Veit (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

@ flo: Lackierung geht nicht erst durch HEchte ab, Tauchschaufeln teilweise sehr instabil, zwei Stück sind mir bei wirklich nur leichten Hängern abgebrochen, hatte auch schon zwei undichte Modelle.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Will hier jetzt nicht sagen, das da hinter eine gewisse Marktstrategie steckt und sie Profit machen wollen ganz klar. Natürlich wenn der Köder zum Hecht angeln taugt wird dieser hier auch als ''Hechtwobbler'' verkauft und nicht als Basswobbler

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Veit schrieb:


> @ flo: Lackierung geht nicht erst durch HEchte ab, Tauchschaufeln teilweise sehr instabil, zwei Stück sind mir bei wirklich nur leichten Hängern abgebrochen, hatte auch schon zwei undichte Modelle.



Habe keinerlei Probleme mit meinen Ködern, kann nur div. Bissspuren erkennen, ansonsten jeden Hänger gelöst, Tauchschaufel stabil und super Verarbeitung. 

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Sch...eibenkleister... bin ich alt geworden



Daran könnte es liegen:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Macht Ihr jungen Hüpper das mal besser als wir "alten Säcke" 
Aber eigentlich is' das alles gar nicht neu, es heißt heutzutage bloß anders...

Und Deinen "Hundelauf" und die "Zurückschußaktion" (ich übersetze das jetzt mal absichtlich so  ) macht Dir ein guter Angler auch mit nem Stück Besenstiel... 

Bei Kunstködern gilt immernoch:

Der Angler fängt den Fisch, der Kunstköder ist immer nur so gut wie der Angler der ihn führt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Und Deinen "Hundelauf" und die "Zurückschußaktion" (ich übersetze das jetzt mal absichtlich so  ) macht Dir ein guter Angler auch mit nem Stück *Besenstiel*...


|muahah: Aber nur, wenn er gebondexed wurde! :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> |muahah: Aber nur, wenn er gebondexed wurde! :q



DANN erst recht #h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Und ihr kritisiert die Jugend, eure Verhalten zeugt nur von mangelnden Argumenten und  schwäche

mfg Flo


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Und ihr kritisiert die Jugend, eure Verhalten zeugt nur von mangelnden Argumenten und  schwäche
> 
> mfg Flo



Kritisiert? Neee, hab ich nicht, im Gegenteil. Ich versteh euch bloß nicht mehr, so rein sprachlich 
Und das mit 36... Wo soll das noch hinführen 

Viel Spaß beim "Hundespaziergang" aber laß Dich dabei nicht "back-kicken" sonst is' die Action aber da...  #h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Denkst du dein Verhalten gerade zeugt von Coolness oder was du dir sonst davon versprichst?
Komisch eben waren die die ganzen Laufverhalten noch bekannt
Das ist ein reines Zeichen von schwäche, mangelnder Argumente und lässt eher auf einen pubertierenden Bub als auf einen Mann mit 36 Lenzen schließen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Denkst du dein Verhalten gerade zeugt von Coolness oder was du dir sonst davon versprichst?
> Komisch eben waren die die ganzen Laufverhalten noch bekannt
> Das ist ein reines Zeichen von schwäche, mangelnder Argumente und lässt eher auf einen pubertierenden Bub als auf einen Mann mit 36 Lenzen schließen.



Junge, vergiß es einfach, auf Streit hab ich kein Bock, wenn Du nicht mal ein klein wenig Spaß verträgst, tut es mir leid. Ich wollte Deine Heiligtümer nicht schlecht machen und habe das auch nicht.

Ihr macht es doch auch besser als wir "Alten".


Wirklich schade ist, daß alles so bierernst genommen wird.




btw.
Aus dem Alter "Cool sein zu wollen" bin ich übrigens raus.


----------



## Master_Bown (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Hallo, habe eigentlich ein großes Sortiment an Rapala, Salmo und Illex, Castaic und Jackson Wobblern durch und kann zusammenfassend sagen das meine bisher dicksten Fänge auf Rapala gingen. Was jetzt aber nicht heißen soll auf ein Illex oder gar Billigwobbler hätten sie nicht gebissen. 

Individuell gilt es jeden Wobbler so zu fischen, das er attraktiv und unberechenbare Ausbrecher oder Stops mit sich bringt. All dies teste ich gerne an klaren Gewässern. Zudem einen muss man den Fisch in Fresslaune erwischen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Junge, vergiß es einfach, auf Streit hab ich kein Bock, wenn Du nicht mal ein klein wenig Spaß verträgst, tut es mir leid. Ich wollte Deine Heiligtümer nicht schlecht machen und habe das auch nicht.
> 
> Ihr macht es doch auch besser als wir "Alten".
> 
> ...



|good: #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Master_Bown schrieb:


> Individuell gilt es jeden Wobbler so zu fischen, das er attraktiv und unberechenbare Ausbrecher oder Stops mit sich bringt.



Kann ich ganz genau so unterschreiben #6


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

@ Steffen60431

Tja Steffen, anscheinend haben wir in unserer Anglerlaufbahn alles verkehrt gemacht.
Wie konnten wir nur jemals Fische fangen mit irgendwelchem bewährten, antiquiertem Krempel?
Was fällt uns "alten Säcken" eigentlich ein, Sachen auch noch auf Deutsch zu beschreiben?

Ich glaube, wir sollten einfach gehen, und das Feld den jungen, dynamischen, sich stets angepisst gefühlten High-End-Tackle-Usern überlassen. Auf das sie nie alt und ein wenig einsichtig werden.


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> @ Steffen60431
> 
> Tja Steffen, anscheinend haben wir in unserer Anglerlaufbahn alles verkehrt gemacht.
> Wie konnten wir nur jemals Fische fangen mit irgendwelchem bewährten, antiquiertem Krempel?
> ...



Die Jungs machen es doch auch besser als wir, sind wir dich mal ehrlich...
Aber ich sage Dir, wenn den Jungs irgendwann mal auffällt, daß es wichtigere Dinge im Leben als angeln gibt, denn Angeln ist Vergnügen und das Leben besteht nun mal leider nicht nur aus Vergnügen... dann werden sie uns vielleicht etwas besser verstehen 

Und ganz ehrlich, waren wir nicht auch so mit 18 Jahren? 
Also ich hätte mir da von so nem 36 jährigen "Opa" auch nix sagen lassen 

Aber eines waren wir nicht, nämlich so schnell beleidigt :vik: Irgendwie waren wir härter im Nehmen in dem Alter :m

Selbstironie ist doch fast zum Fremdwort geworden heutzutage...


So, jetzt aber wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema! Oh, Mist... Ich meinte natürlich:

"Back to Topic" :vik:

EDIT:
Man möge es mir verzeihen aber ich bin eben ein kleines "Schandmaul", wenn ich meiner Mutter glauben darf, war ich das aber auch schon in meiner Jugend 
Wenigstens etwas was ich behalten habe


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Öhm, Streit? Nein, nicht wirklich!
Heiligtümer sind es auch nicht, hab auch 5€ Salmos
Jemals gesagt das die Dinger besser Fangen? Nur das mit ihnen Lauft technisch mehr drinnen ist und das ist nun mal Fakt.
Tja, das mit dem englisch ist nun mal Fakt, man kommt heute nicht mehr drum herum, vor allem wenn man im Bereich Wirtschaft tätig ist, ist man damit täglich konfrontiert.

Tut mir Leid, das ihr ''alten'' Säcke gerade wie die Deutschlehrerinnen so gerne sagten: das Thema verfehlt habt.

Mit meinem Ausgangspost wollte ich nur auf eine überspitzte Art darauf hinweisen, das man doch auch normal Diskutieren kann ohne sich direkt an zu greifen. Naja, scheinbar war das nicht so ganz verständlich|kopfkrat

mfg Flo


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> ohne sich direkt an zu greifen



Mensch Flo,
ich hab Dich doch nicht angeriffen?!?!?!?

Warum legt Ihr alles auf die Goldwaage?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

War auf das Posting davor bezogen
Egal, habe keine Lust auf Streit


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Dann is' ja gut, bin nämlich ein harmoniesüchtiges Schandmaul


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

@ flo

Hab ja auch gar nichts gegen Englisch im täglichen Umgang. Hört nun mal dazu, aber übertreiben muß man es ja nun auch nicht.

Was das Streiten und Rumärgern angeht, dass brauch ich hier auch nicht. Hab den ganzen Tag genug um die Ohren.

Was aber Coolness angeht, so könnt ihr jüngeren von den älteren noch ne ganze Menge lernen. 

So, nun aber mal *back to topic* wie der Steffen so schön sagte.

Mit Sicherheit haben die Illex oder Lucky Craft ihre Berechtigung im Köderdschungel. Sie haben ja auch Eigenschaften, die es so noch nicht gab, bzw. diese wieder neu erfunden wurden. 
Nur eines können diese Hersteller auch nicht - sie können das Rad nicht mehr neu erfinden. Der Grundgedanke ist immer der gleiche: Apell an den Beutetrieb des Raubfisches.

Auch ich habe genügend KuKö´s in meiner Sammlung, die ein Schweine-Geld gekostet haben. Sie sind aber immer nur einer von vielen anderen, die mal hier und da ihren Fisch fangen, nachdem ich ihnen das nötige Leben eingehaucht habe. 
Und was das hochgepriesene Laufverhalten der Köder angeht, so ist die Betrachtung doch sehr einseitig von uns Anglern. Für uns sieht das Laufverhalten super aus, aber wissen wir denn, was der Fisch davon hält? Vielleicht liegen die Fische reihenweise am Grund und lachen sich über das Laufverhalten kaputt.
Genau so verhält es sich doch mit den zig Farben - in erster Linie werden doch wir Angler von der schier unendlichen Vielfalt angesprochen.

Ich habe in meinem Fundus noch Unmengen an Ködern, die es auf dem Markt nicht mehr gibt, aber die fangen immer noch. Teilweise sind es irgendwelche Billigkopien von osteuropäischen Straßenmärkten. Da ist z.B. ein Wobbler bei, der sieht absolut schei... aus und läuft eher wie ein Weidepfosten. Aber der fängt - oft genug in den Boddengewässern über Kraut.

Wollte damit eigentlich nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es den super-mega-über Köder nicht gibt. Für mich ist immer der Köder gut, mit dem ich Erfolg habe, und sei es ein Stück Ast.
Es muß nicht unbedingt ein repräsentativer Markenname darauf stehen.


----------



## bagsta343 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

|uhoh:                 |uhoh:                       |uhoh:                             |uhoh:
kommt auf die führung an.... und natürlich auf die standart geschichten wie:
vorfach-schnurstärke-gewässer-zielfisch usw...... aber denke das weisst du bereits...:m

bin nicht von allen illex modellen überzeugt... der sqirrel z.B ist sehr gut.... in sommermonaten wenn die räuber auf brut aus sind... kommt stark auf deine vorlieben an, aber generell sehr hochwertige wobbler,drillinge, sehr gut verarbeitet usw... die natürlich auch immer für schmerzen gut sind, in sofern du mal einen dem grund überläst|gr:#t 
denke das du sie aber auch günstiger bekommst...|bigeyes solltest dich nochmal informieren 

petrie 
|wavey:


----------



## bagsta343 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

hey jungs und männers|bla:|kopfkrat|bla:
betreff: fehl am platz:v
angler oder muschis???????????????????????????????

seid ihr zum rum-zicken hier??????????????????

WIE WÄRS MIT ERNSTHAFTEN BEITRÄGEN:........

petrie


----------



## Dart (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Alles was in Deutschland eine Tauchschaufel hat läuft unter dem Namen Wobbler, die Amis und Japaner unterscheiden da aus gutem Grunde, etliche dieser "Wobbler" haben dort berechtigter Weise die Bezeichnung Jerkbait, und werden auch dahingehend betrachtet und beurteilt. Bei uns wird alles in den gleichen Suppentopf geworfen, einmal kräftig durchgerührt, und schon hat man ne nette Diskussion und vergleicht Äpfel mit Birnen.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## octoputer (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Aber echt.Voll der Spinning-Jerktwitchfish.
Aber von wegen Illex,die Teile sind schweineteuer klar, aber die Frage nach Preisberechtigung stelle ich bei nem Ferrari auch nicht.
Jeder,wie er will und muss.
Ich würde mir auf Dauer keine Illex holen,höchstens mal zum Testen.Kommt eh alles nur die Führung an.
Ich würde sogar sagen,das selbst die Farbe eines Wobblers bei den Fangattributen ganz weit unten steht.Richtig Präsentation gewinnt.


----------



## duck_68 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Und wenn hier jemand was von Japantackle, Wobblern und co. versteht dann ist es Rainer
> ...




So schauts aus - wenn man Rainer etwas über JP-Tackle & Köder fragt, bekommt man eine ausführliche und ehrliche Antwort! Er weiß nämlich wovon er spricht Was nicht heißen soll, dass nicht auch andere Boardies über einen großen Erfahrungsschatz verfügen


----------



## taxel (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Teilweise sind es irgendwelche Billigkopien von osteuropäischen Straßenmärkten. Da ist z.B. ein Wobbler bei, der sieht absolut schei... aus und läuft eher wie ein Weidepfosten. Aber der fängt - oft genug in den Boddengewässern über Kraut.



Hi,

Ich hatte mal eine tschechischen 7 cm Wobbler aus ziemlich weichem Hartschaum. Das war eine Geheimwaffe auf Gründlinge. Die haben immer versucht mit dem zu kuscheln und sind dabei hängen geblieben. Zur Köderfischbeschaffung war der besser als Maden. 

Leider hab ich ihn abgerissen. Heute würde ich drei japanische High-End-Köder geben, wenn ich noch mal einen bekommen könnte.

Und damit komme ich auf einen RIESIGEN Vorteil von Markenködern gebenüber Noname. Markenköder kann man NACHKAUFEN. Der Wobbler aus der Lidlbox kommt NIE wieder.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



octoputer schrieb:


> ... aber die Frage nach Preisberechtigung stelle ich bei nem Ferrari auch nicht.



Solltest Du aber: Alle diese "Supersportwagen" sind Steinzeitkonzepte: zu schwer, zu viel Leistung wird für die Beförderung des Specks verprasst! Ein richtiger Sportwagen sieht anders aus. Du kannst für weniger Geld, viel weniger Geld, ein schnelleres Auto haben - vielleicht mit weniger Prestige.

Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären: Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Um mal auf die Ausgangsfrage zurückzukommen. Ob ein Wobbler sein Geld wert ist oder nicht hängt ausschließlich von der Verarbeitung ab. Nur die entscheidet über den wirtschaftlichen Nutzen.
Ob ein Wobbler fängig ist, nun das ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.

Ich gebe zu, ein Wobblerfetischist zu sein. Ich kaufe meine Wobbler aber nicht nach den Kriterien Marke oder Preis sondern es ist immer das Bauchgefühl, welches letztlich entscheidet. Der Wobbler muß also zunächst mal mich fangen. Ist die Verarbeitung ok, kann so ein Teil 5 oder 30 € kosten. Wenn es mir gefällt und ich es mir grade erlauben kann, kommt es in die Box.

In meiner Box befinden sich, bis auf zwei oder drei Exoten, nur extrem fängige Wobbler. Echt jetzt. 
Das Problem ist, das die bei weitem nicht alle *bei mir* fängig sind. Ich hab Exemplare, bei denen ich fast für einen Biß garantieren kann, die manch anderer schon kilometerweit durchs Wasser gezogen haben ohne auch nur einen Biß bekommen zu haben. Und zwar am selben Gewässer. Ich habe auch Wobbler, mit denen ich es ichweißnichtwieoft vergeblich versucht habe, während andere damit hervorragend fangen. 
Woran liegt das wohl ?

Oft wird - auch von mir - der Begriff " vertrauen " benutzt. Vertraue in einen Köder und er wird fangen. Nee, wird er nicht. Jedenfalls nicht durch den bloßen Glauben an den Erfolg.
Ich denke inzwischen, die " Wahrheit " liegt ganz woanders.
Wobbler haben sehr unterschiedliche Laufverhalten, das ist ja nix neues. Nun könnte man alle Wobbler, ungeachtet der Marke,
in mehrere Klassen einteilen. Klasse 1 läuft bei langsamer, gleichmäßiger Führung am besten, Klasse 2 bei schnellerer Führung, Klasse 3 muß unregelmäßig geführt werden, usw.
Ich weiß nicht wie viele Klassen man bilden könnte, sicher aber dutzende.
Nun glaube ich weiter, das jeder Angler - vielleicht unbewusst - eine bestimmte Führungstechnik innehat. Sozusagen die angeborene oder persönliche Technik. Man kann auch sagen, einen unbewusst bevorzugten Führungsstil. 
Ich z.B. bevorzuge die langsamere, ruhigere Variante. Fische ich jetzt mit Wobblern die einen schnelleren Lauf verlangen, versuche ich zwar diesem gerecht zu werden, erwische mich aber immer wieder dabei, wie ich dann doch langsamer werde. 
Ich behaupte also, das jeder seinen eigenen Stil hat. Und so wird jeder einzelne mit genau den Wobblern am besten fangen, die seinem persönlichen Stil am meisten entgegenkommen. Denn nur in diesem Stil kann man konzentriert, quasi ohne nachzudenken, seinen Wobblertyp durchs Wasser ziehen. Und somit haben wir auch die nötige Kontinuität. Der Wobbler muß genau im richtigen Moment an genau dem richtigen Platz in genau dem richtigen Schwimmverhalten an einem Raubfisch vorbeiziehen, um diesen zum Biß zu verleiten. Kommt er zu schnell, zu langsam, zu tief oder zu flach, zu hektisch oder zu lahm, wird´s meist nix mit Biß. 
Rechenbeispiel: Nehmen wir an, unser Wobbler passiert bei jedem 20.ten Wurf einen Raubfisch in zum Biß ausreichender Nähe. Jeder 5te Raubfisch wäre beißwillig, die anderen sind satt oder haben keinen Bock. Bei optimaler Führung des Wobblers würde das heißen, einen Hecht auf hundert Würfe. Wenn jetzt die Köderführung bei gerade diesem 20ten Wurf nicht optimal ist, beißt gar nix. Ist natürlich Statistikquatsch, soll aber die Bedeutung der Kontinuität hervorheben. 
Also, der Wobbler fängt am besten, der für unseren persönlichen Führungsstil am geeignetsten konstruiert ist. 
Wie findet man nun den geeigneten Wobbler ?
Ach mann, wenn ich das nur wüsste. Die Krux ist eben das unbewusste Verhalten. Der Automatismus. Sobald man sich ernsthaft darauf konzentriert, wie man denn nun genau den Wobbler führt, macht man schon etwas anders. Aber selbst wenn´s gelingt den persönlichen Stil herauszufinden, woher soll man im Laden wissen, ob der jeweilige Wobbler auch genau diesem Stil entspricht ? 
Es hilft nix, man muß probieren. 
Und genau das ist der Grund, warum man die Frage nach den besten Wobbler genau so wenig allgemein beantworten kann, wie die, ob ein Wobbler sein Geld wert ist. Was nutzt einem der stabilste Wobbler, wenn man nix damit fängt ? Was nutzt der fängige 3€ Wobbler mit dem man zwar einen Biß bekommt, der aber im Drill zerbröselt?
Die meisten meiner Wobbler liegen im Preissegment zwischen 6 und 15 € und sind gut verarbeitet. Das ist auch das Level, in dem ich einem Anfänger raten würde, seine Erfahrungen zu suchen. 

Und die Antwort auf die Frage ob teure Wobbler ihr Geld wert sind lautet definitiv.......*Jein*

Ralf


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Ja, Ralf, das könnte ich unterschreiben.


----------



## schrauber78 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Ich denke, die meisten Wobbler der unterschiedlichen Preissegmente  haben mehr oder weniger ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Es gibt bei den teuren Teilen genauso wie bei den Billigdingern und den Mittelpreislern Stücke die überhaupt nicht gehen und andere, die laufen und fangen wie nix gutes.
Ich persönlich hab 8 oder 9 Illex, aber auch ne Menge Salmos, Rapalas, ein paar Berkleys und sogar 3-4 Teile die nicht mal 3 Euro gekostet haben (und auch die fangen). Oft genug hab ich aber auch erleben müssen, dass ich mir Midprice-Wobbler gekauft hab die überhaupt liefen, oder beim ersten fischen kaputt gingen.
Meistens ist es aber so, dass die teureren Wobbler besser verarbeitet sind und bessere Haken haben, als die die günstigeren Dinger. Allerdings hab ich auch schon erleben müssen, dass ein Illex mit wasser vollgelaufen ist und dadurch unfischbar war (hab auch schon von mehreren leuten gehört, den es auch so ging).


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

In vielen Fällen hat man doch gar keine große Wahl, welche Köder man nehmen kann. Ich brauche an einem See z.B. im Frühsommer immer Köder, die ich sehr weit werfen kann und die trotzdem flach laufen und sich dabei langsam führen lassen. Da kommt man kaum an hochwertigen /gut ausbalancierten Wobblern vorbei, wie z.B. Arnaud 110.
Wäre das Wasser 3 Meter tief, könnte ich problemlos auch einen fetten Effzett nehmen, aber es hat nun mal nur einen knappen Meter. Und MeFo-Wobbler bzw. Blinker lassen sich bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten nicht abwechslungsreich genug führen.

Da ich also praktisch ohne diese Köder einen Großteil der Fisch gar nicht erreichen könnte, sind sie in dem Fall auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert.

Gegenbeispiel: Wenn ich große Wobbler schleppe, wo ich die Köder höchstens mal etwas schneller oder langsamer führe, aber an Twitchen, WTD usw. überhaupt nicht zu denken ist (zumindest mit 2 Ruten), wäre es natürlich Quark, einen Köder deswegen zu wählen, weil er vielfältige Führungsmöglichkeiten bietet. Da bietet die neue(st)e Wobblergeneration einfach keine Vorteile.


----------



## Dart (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> In vielen Fällen hat man doch gar keine große Wahl, welche Köder man nehmen kann. Ich brauche an einem See z.B. im Frühsommer immer Köder, die ich sehr weit werfen kann und die trotzdem flach laufen und sich dabei langsam führen lassen. Da kommt man kaum an hochwertigen /gut ausbalancierten Wobblern vorbei, wie z.B. Arnaud 110.


Ein Rapala Shad-Rap erfüllt die gleiche Mission, um ihn auf Weite zu bringen gibt es billige Hilfsmittel
Will ich einen Köder in Zeitlupentempo verführerisch vor dem Räubermaul präsentieren, schlägt die Stunde der Japse:q. Ansonsten weiterkurbeln......
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Dart schrieb:


> ...... Zeitlupentempo verführerisch vor dem Räubermaul präsentieren, schlägt die Stunde der Japse:q. Ansonsten weiterkurbeln......
> Greetz Reiner#h


 

oder/und auch die Stunde der schaufellosen Köder aus USA, NL, oder auch BRD:vik:, gerade bei etwas größeren Räubern...., ob die ihr Geld wert sind??? vor allem im Zeitalter der ach so modernen und günstigen, von Cormoran, Fox usw...???


----------



## Dart (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> oder/und auch die Stunde der schaufellosen Köder aus USA, NL, oder auch BRD:vik:, gerade bei etwas größeren Räubern...., ob die ihr Geld wert sind??? vor allem im Zeitalter der ach so modernen und günstigen, von Cormoran, Fox usw...???


Die sind ihr Geld niemals wert:q
Es sei denn, der Fisch des Lebens verirrt sich zufällig und beisst in einen Köder(lauf) den er bislang nicht gesehen hat:vik:
Dat funzt sicher net über die Kurbel, oder das gekaufte Tackle, wenn man die Baits nicht studiert und experimentiert
Greetz Reiner an Rainer#h


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Dart schrieb:


> Dat funzt sicher net über die Kurbel, oder das gekaufte Tackle, wenn man die Baits nicht studiert und experimentiert
> Greetz Reiner an Rainer#h


 
genau DAS macht den Reiz solcher Baits aus#6


----------



## PureContact (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> ja echt? sag mal welche farbe weil so ne box hab ich mir auch mal geholt.
> 
> Klar muss man mit wobblern umgehen könnenb  aber die wenigsten haben jetzt wirklich mir sagen können ob sich das geld lohnt.
> 
> ...


für mich müssen die Teile einfach gut aussehen, wenn sie für mich gut aussehen dann sehen sie auch für den Fisch gut aus, und ich bin mit meinem Drang nach Estehtik befriedigt!


----------



## Dart (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Mein Ästehtikempfinden...egal ob blond oder braun, ich liebe alle Frauen:q
Greetz Reiner:l


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Mit Sicherheit fangen teure Wobbler auch gut, sofern man richtig damit umgehen kann.

Es gibt Artikel, die sind sehr gut verarbeitet, fangen gut und sind preiswert (z.B. Salmo) und welche, die sich zusätzlich auch den Markennamen und ihren Ruf im Preis vergolden lassen (z.B. Illex).

Meiner Meinung nach sind manche Artikel eher dazu entwickelt worden, optisch dem Menschen zu gefallen und so den Kaufreiz auzulösen, als reine Praktiker zu sein. 

Letztendlich muss man sich untereinander austauschen, um zu sehen, was fängt und was nicht. Lieber mal etwas weniger kaufen und dafür dann das Richtige (was sich auch in der Praxis bei Anderen bewährt hat).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Letztendlich muss man sich untereinander austauschen, um zu sehen, was fängt und was nicht. Lieber mal etwas weniger kaufen und dafür dann das Richtige (was sich auch in der Praxis bei Anderen bewährt hat).


Das gilt inzwischen ja generell #6, der Markt ist zu groß, zu wild und zu stark veränderlich als daß man als einzelner noch eine Chance hat den Durchblick zu haben. Einen Wobbler auszuprobiern dauert ja auch - je nach verfügbarer Zeit. Ihm einige Chancen an unterschiedlichen Situationen zu geben gehört auch dazu. So geht schnell eine Saison ins Land.

Besonders blöde finde ich, wenn man nachdem das Teil bei einem so richtig "funzt" (geht+fängt), plötzlich keinen Nachschub mehr bekommt. Bei einer großen Marke ist das unwahrscheinlicher als bei einer Low-Cost Charge.


----------



## Dart (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit fangen teure Wobbler auch gut, sofern man richtig damit umgehen kann.
> 
> Es gibt Artikel, die sind sehr gut verarbeitet, fangen gut und sind preiswert (z.B. Salmo) und welche, die sich zusätzlich auch den Markennamen und ihren Ruf im Preis vergolden lassen (z.B. Illex).
> 
> ...


Es wurde auch schon deutlich darauf hingewiesen, das man div. Köder auch deutlich günstiger kaufen kann....wenn man über den Tellerrand gucken kann und will.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## schroe (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



> wenn man über den Tellerrand gucken kann und will.



Und der Tellerrand kann ganz schön breit sein.#6
....besonders, wenn man Anglizismen meidet.:q


----------



## Dart (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



schroe schrieb:


> ....besonders, wenn man Anglizismen meidet.:q


Wenn meine 3-monatigen Puppies div. Anglizismen nur annähernd deuten könnten, hätte ich nur 3 Patienten mehr auf der Couch
Schmatz, Reiner#6


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



schroe schrieb:


> Und der Tellerrand kann ganz schön breit sein.#6
> ....besonders, wenn man Anglizismen meidet.:q


 

was sollen wir alten Säcke auch mit diesem Denglisch????
Da kennt sich ja keine Sau mehr aus...
ich habe das schonmal mit gemacht, vor ca 25 jahren als der Karpfenboom losbrach...
Karpfenboom???? Karpfen verstehe ich, Boom?????
Was ich auch net wirklich verstehe sind so Begriffe wie
Handy, Flatrate, Worl Wide web, Newsgroups, brunch, candle light dinner, Christmas, Hooligan, Games, Fan, golden Goal, 4 wheel drive, commonrail engine, Truck, Action Thriller, ...........
usw.usw.usw...
komischerweise regt sich da niemand so auf, wie bei, walk the dog, twitchin bar, suspender, deep diver, kick back action,
ansonsten habe ich meine bambusrute und meinen Köfi, den leg ich aus und gut ist, nach dem Angeln, steige ich in meinen Ochsenkarren, nehme heimwärts das heu und das Getreide mit, mache noch nen besuch bei der Mühle um dann im Wald noch feuerholz zu sammmeln|supergri......
Jeder angelt mit Gummi.......


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

zum Thema,
es lohnt sich nur wirklich Geld auszugeben, wenn man bereit ist sich mit den teilen zu beschäftigen. Für stoisches Einkurbeln ob schnell oder langsam, mit oder ohne Stopp, reichen Wobbler aus, deren verarbeitung zumindest eine gewisse Sicherheit aufweisen, den Fisch auch landen zu können...


----------



## Dart (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ....ansonsten habe ich meine bambusrute und meinen Köfi, den leg ich aus und gut ist, nach dem Angeln, steige ich in meinen Ochsenkarren, nehme heimwärts das heu und das Getreide mit, mache noch nen besuch bei der Mühle um dann im Wald noch feuerholz zu sammmeln|supergri......
> Jeder angelt mit Gummi.......


Come on....keinerlei Besuche bei Heidi im Programm???|bigeyes|supergri
Nu halt ich auch mein Maul|rolleyes, Reiner


----------



## Holger (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Wieder so ein Thread wie "Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät".......auf der einen Seite die Günstig-Kaufer, auf der anderen Seite der High-End Konsument.....was soll da bitte schön rauskommen ? :g


Mir solls egal sein, bis auf ein paar Manns, Salmos und Illex-Wobbler fische ich eh nur mit GuFis...|rolleyes


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Handy, Flatrate, Worl Wide web, Newsgroups, brunch, candle light dinner, Christmas, Hooligan, Games, Fan, golden Goal, 4 wheel drive, commonrail engine, Truck, Action Thriller, ...........
> usw.usw.usw...
> komischerweise regt sich da niemand so auf, wie bei, walk the dog, twitchin bar, suspender, deep diver, kick back action


Aufgeregt? Wer hat sich denn aufgeregt? |kopfkrat
Es hat bloß einr auf kleine nicht ganz ernste Neckereien etwas pingelich reagiert... Wenn man nicht mal mehr über sein Hobby lachen kann, sollte man sich vielleicht ein anderes suchen, Überempfindlichkeit ist da nicht angebracht.




rainer1962 schrieb:


> zum Thema,
> es lohnt sich nur wirklich Geld auszugeben, wenn man bereit ist sich mit den teilen zu beschäftigen. Für stoisches Einkurbeln ob schnell oder langsam, mit oder ohne Stopp, reichen Wobbler aus, deren verarbeitung zumindest eine gewisse Sicherheit aufweisen, den Fisch auch landen zu können...



So sieht's aus und nicht anders


----------



## Dart (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Nun doch noch mal


Holger schrieb:


> Wieder so ein Thread wie "Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät".......auf der einen Seite die Günstig-Kaufer, auf der anderen Seite der High-End Konsument.....was soll da bitte schön rauskommen ? :g


Absolute Fehleinschätzung
Dazwischen regieren jede Menge Grautöne den Alltag, hier wird der Anschaffungspreis in Relation zum messbaren Erfolg gebracht, dat geit gar nicht....bei keinem Lure|rolleyes, schon gar nicht unter Missachtung des Anwendungszwecks.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## schroe (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Und man ist nie zu alt, sich auf etwas Neues einzulassen. 
Selbst wenn es die Jüngeren schon lange beherrschen und durchblicken. 
Folgt man dem Altersgradienten mal in die andere Richtung.
Geht beim Computer ja auch.

Hobby? Freizeitbeschäftigung heißt das!

Ebenfalls zurück zum Thema.

Ralles Jain oder Jein trifft den Nagel, auch meiner Meinung nach auf den Kopf.
Die Ansicht, das man/jeder ein bestimmter "Wobblertyp" ist und sich daraus die "Tauglichkeit" eine Wobbler (ich nehme an, es geht um Crankbait/Kurbelköder) ergibt, teile ich nicht.
Ein Kriterium für einen guten Wobbler (Kurbelköder) ist für mich, dass er sich unter variierenden Bedingungen behauptet. Schnell, wie auch langsam. Mit Pausen, wie auch ohne Pausen. Dieses Spektrum nutze ich auch mit einem einfach "Einkurbler". Ich habe keine Wobbler, die mir besonders liegen. Ich versuche sie der Situation anzupassen, nicht meiner Neigung.
Wie gesagt, dem Jein vom Ralle stimme ich voll zu.

@Holger,
Reiner hats ja schon geschrieben, Vielfältig ist das Angebot.
Ausserdem, wenn zwei Angler bspw. den gleichen Köder, einmal für 8 und einmal für 16€ erwerben, wer ist dann der HighEnder, wer der Günstig-Käufer? 
Wer hat das bessere Equipment von beiden?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



schroe schrieb:


> Und man ist nie zu alt, sich auf etwas Neues einzulassen.



Und man ist nie zu neu, sich auf was altes einzulassen...

Wenn ich was neues (auch was (für mich) neues altes) sehe, guck ich es mir erst mal in Ruhe an. Wenn es nach Sinn (auch im Sinne von Spaß, ja) aussieht, dann probiere ich's aus. Wenn es dann nichts war, lass ich es wieder. Fertig.

Und natürlich, siehe Thema, mit dem zunehmenden Alter (Oh, oh!) ist man schon oft genug verarscht worden und riecht die teuren Konsumfallen, die uns zum nützlichen Idioten machen wollen, schon etwas eher... die fallen dann manchmal schon vor der Testphase durch den Rost.


----------



## schroe (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



> Und man ist nie zu neu, sich auf was altes einzulassen...



Auf jeden Fall!#6 

Einen ABU HiLo kann man auch heute noch bedenkenlos in die Köderbox legen (wenn es das Gewässer und die sonstigen Bedingungen zulassen).

Mit den "Konsumfallen" ist das so eine Sache. Die durchblickt man heutzutage tatsächlich schwer und die können einem den Spaß und den Glauben dran verlieren lassen.

Es geht soweit, dass ich manchmal durchs "Konsumgebüsch" streiche und irrtümlich allenortes "Fallen" witter. 
"Fallen", obwohl man mir asphaltierte Wege mit Leitplanken ausgebaut hatte.

Die "Fallen" wittern ist schwer.

Ich denke, wenn man hier oder "dort" querliest, findet man User, deren Angaben man vertrauen kann. Einige "Fallen" werden so ausgeräumt.

Zu große Euphorie für eine Sache, macht sie mir jedoch verdächtig.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Aufgeregt? Wer hat sich denn aufgeregt? |kopfkrat
> Es hat bloß einr auf kleine nicht ganz ernste Neckereien etwas pingelich reagiert...



Wenn das nun andersrum stattgefunden hätte, wäre wieder aussagen gekommen wie kann sich diese ''Kind'' nur sowas herausnehmen#6

Naja ich sag jetzt nix mehr dazu

mfg Flo


----------



## Holger (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



schroe schrieb:


> @Holger,
> Reiner hats ja schon geschrieben, Vielfältig ist das Angebot.
> Ausserdem, wenn zwei Angler bspw. den gleichen Köder, einmal für 8 und einmal für 16€ erwerben, wer ist dann der HighEnder, wer der Günstig-Käufer?
> Wer hat das bessere Equipment von beiden?


 

So kann man es natürlich auch sehen......nur der Herrgott weiß wieviele Köder baugleicher Natur unter verschiedenen Namen und vor allem unterschiedlichen Preisen den Markt bevölkern.
Ich bin persönlich der Meinung, das teure, aufwendige Köder wie Illex, Luckycraft etc. schon ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben, insofern sie in puncto Qualität auch eine Steigerung gegenüber 0815 Wobblern haben....das fängt bei den Drillingen und Sprengringen an, geht über Dekors und Laufverhalten......Letztendlich bestimmt die Nachfrage den Preis, und solange die gegeben ist werden wir auch Hersteller haben die "High End Wobbler" produzieren, teils am (laufenden) Band.......
@ Dart
Und genau diese Grautöne sind meist die Farbtupfer in der Köderwelt, weil bei Ihnen die Relation zwischen Preis, Qualität und Fängigkeit am Besten ist.|supergri


----------



## Dart (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wenn das nun andersrum stattgefunden hätte, wäre wieder aussagen gekommen wie kann sich diese ''Kind'' nur sowas herausnehmen#6
> 
> Naja ich sag jetzt nix mehr dazu
> 
> mfg Flo


Nu lass mal locker, Flo
Herzlichst, Reiner#h


----------



## Case (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Sie sind, zumindest für die Käufer, ihr Geld wert.

Sonst wüden sie entweder billiger verkauft, oder erst gar nicht produziert werden.

Jedes Ding ist den Preis wert, den irgendjemand bereit ist dafür zu bezahlen.

Case


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wenn das nun andersrum stattgefunden hätte, wäre wieder aussagen gekommen wie kann sich diese ''Kind'' nur sowas herausnehmen#6
> 
> Naja ich sag jetzt nix mehr dazu
> 
> mfg Flo



Moin Flo,
sowas hättest Du von mir nie gehört, versprochen, so alt bin ich ja nun auch noch nicht 
Im Übrigen bin ich derjenige, der sich am liebsten selbst veräppelt #h
Ich seh' es halt nicht so "eng"  Das Leben is' schon ernst genug, da brauch ich das im Hobby, Verzeihung Schroe ich meine natürlich Freizeitbeschäftigung , nicht auch noch.


----------



## Dart (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Hi Holger
Abseits jedlicher Verarbeitungsqualität und auch abseits jedlichen Vergleichs zu irgendwelchen 0815 Ködern möchte ich noch mal zur Ausgangsfrage *"sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert*?" eines anmerken. Der Köder der mir den Fisch an den Haken bringt ist allemal sein Geld wert, egal ob der 3 oder 30 Euro gekostet hat. Die Definition der Qualität über den Preis lässt mich erschaudern, damit wird und wurde bislang nichts über die Fähigkeiten irgendwelcher Köder ausgesagt. Ich werde für mich im weiteren noch sehr viele verschiedene Köder fischen und testen und ich hoffe das es in der Zukunft noch jede Menge Überaschungen auf meinem Wege gibt, das macht den Reiz des Kunstköderangelns aus...den Mopps halte ich in eiserner Reserve.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Dart schrieb:


> ...den Mopps halte ich in eiserner Reserve.



Der gehört aber in die Abteilung Lebendköder, und da es ein Wirbeltier ist...



....aber was tut man nicht alles für den Rekordwels!


----------



## Dart (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Meine Mops-Köder (fast ich Möpse geschrieben) liefert der Chinese nebenan grätenfrei
Cheers Reiner


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Oh man, da hat sich ja einiges getan seit gestern.



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> ja echt? sag mal welche farbe weil so ne box hab ich mir auch mal geholt.


Silber mit roten Sichel an der Seite.
Als der weg war habe ich ich nochmal 20 St |rolleyes bei B Richi kaufen können, zwar in einer anderen farbe, aber die habe ich mir dann umlackiert.
Aber leider sind die Dinger jetzt nich mehr zu bekommen. Zum Glück habe ich aber noch ein paar davon.:q
Aber ich habe auch schon erste Versuche gestartet die Dinger nachzubauen.:q




rainer1962 schrieb:


> aufnehmen ja ob du aber gewinnst??????
> immer vorausgesetzt der "Illexfscher" versteht sein handwerk!


 
Käme auf ein Versuch an....:q
Ab Juni an meinem Hausgewässer in Holland können wir das mal gerne testen....
Du mit teuren Wobblern,.......
ich mit Gewässerkenntnissen und billigen Ködern...|rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Hi!

Ich fische nur mit hochwertigen Markenwobblern. (Jackall, N. Master, Turrus Ukko)

Aber nur da wo kaum Abrisse vorkommen.
Im teuren Hängerbereich nur Gufis.


----------



## Holger (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich fische nur mit hochwertigen Markenwobblern. (Jackall, N. Master, Turrus Ukko)
> 
> ...


 
Ja richtig, für meine flachen Hechtgräben hier in Ostfriesland, wo ich eh mit Flachläufern bis max. 1 Meter Tauchtiefe sehr risikolos fischen kann, sind mir Wobbler auch max. 20 EUR wert. 
Da wo es riskant is nehm ich dann aber lieber was günstiges, am Besten GuFis. Schont die Nerven, schont den Geldbeutel........und: Es fängt auch !


----------



## Dart (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Käme auf ein Versuch an....:q
> Ab Juni *an meinem Hausgewässer* in Holland können wir das mal gerne testen....
> Du mit teuren Wobblern,.......
> *ich mit Gewässerkenntnissen* und billigen Ködern...|rolleyes


Wenn das kein faires Angebot zum sportlichen Messen ist.....:q
Lol, Reiner:vik:


----------



## schroe (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

@Steffen,
ich unterstelle dir auch nicht ensthaft "Deutschtümelei".
Dafür kenne ich deinen Postingstil zu gut.#h

@Thema.|supergri
Mepps, Effzett und andere Verdächtige sowie Ähnliche befinden sich, bei aller Liebe zum "Wobbeln" natürlich auch in meiner Köderbox. 
Wobbler, "teure" oder "günstige", sind nur dann sinnvolle Ergänzungen, wenn sie vom Fisch nachgefragt werden. Da wird man sich wohl einig sein.


----------



## surfer93 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Ich finde man kann aus fast jedem wobbler einen guten aber auhc einen schlechten machen... in manchen gewässer fängt man zum bespiel garnichts auf einen illex wobbler und dafür nur auf so einen aus der lidl box.. das hatte ich auch im herbst.. die ganze zeit mit teuren wobbler versucht, und kein einziger biss... dann auf einen sehr großen lidl-wobbler umgestiegen und nach 5 würfen hatte ich einen richtig größen hecht dran... leider sind duie wobbler von der verarbeitung nicht so gut, sodass mir der hecht leider ide tauchschaufel klaute  werd bei gelegenheit mal ein bild reinstellen... es gibt halt tage an den ma fängt, aber auhc tage an den man nicht fängt.. einen tag ist z.b. ein illex wobbler überlegen, aber dann auch mal wieder eine von spro oder so, den man sich im angebot für 1,99€ gekrallt hat... ich denke es kommt auch immer aufs gewässer und auf die beislaune der fishce an...


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



schroe schrieb:


> @Steffen,
> ich unterstelle dir auch nicht ensthaft "Deutschtümelei".
> Dafür kenne ich deinen Postingstil zu gut.#h



So soll das sein #6
Wir "kennen" uns ja nun auch schon eine ganze Weile.




schroe schrieb:


> @Thema.|supergri
> Mepps, Effzett und andere Verdächtige sowie Ähnliche befinden sich, bei aller Liebe zum "Wobbeln" natürlich auch in meiner Köderbox.
> Wobbler, "teure" oder "günstige", sind nur dann sinnvolle Ergänzungen, wenn sie vom Fisch nachgefragt werden. Da wird man sich wohl einig sein.



Und oft genug sind diese Klassiker engegen dem allgemeinen Trend auch fängiger... Was aber wiederum daran liegen mag, daß man mit denen "groß geworden" ist und absolutes Vertrauen in diese "Blechschnitzel" hat UND ganz genau weiß, wie man sie zu führen hat.


----------



## Dart (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> UND ganz genau weiß, wie man sie zu führen hat.


Jo, mehr oder weniger, in gerader Linie einkurbeln
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Dart schrieb:


> Wenn das kein faires Angebot zum sportlichen Messen ist.....:q
> Lol, Reiner:vik:


 
Ist es nicht....|kopfkrat|rolleyes
Die hochgelobten Illex werden ja wohl so ein bischen Gewässer Erfahrung wieder wetmachen....

Was ich damit sagen will, es gibt weitaus wichigere Kriterien um Erfolgreich zu sein, als die Marke (und der Preis) eines Köders...
:m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



surfer93 schrieb:


> Ich finde man kann aus fast jedem wobbler einen guten aber auhc einen schlechten machen... in manchen gewässer fängt man zum bespiel garnichts auf einen illex wobbler und dafür nur auf so einen aus der lidl box.. das hatte ich auch im herbst.. die ganze zeit mit teuren wobbler versucht, und kein einziger biss... dann auf einen sehr großen lidl-wobbler umgestiegen und nach 5 würfen hatte ich einen richtig größen hecht dran... leider sind duie wobbler von der verarbeitung nicht so gut, sodass mir der hecht leider ide tauchschaufel klaute  werd bei gelegenheit mal ein bild reinstellen... es gibt halt tage an den ma fängt, aber auhc tage an den man nicht fängt.. einen tag ist z.b. ein illex wobbler überlegen, aber dann auch mal wieder eine von spro oder so, den man sich im angebot für 1,99€ gekrallt hat... ich denke es kommt auch immer aufs gewässer und auf die beislaune der fishce an...



Naja das kann schon sein, allerdings musst du hier auch bedenken das du natürlich den vergleich eigentlich nur ziehen kannst wenn, der Wobbler die selbe Farbe, Lauftiefe und Größe hat. Und das du selbe Standplätze angeworfen hast.

mfg Flo


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Wer den Effzet mehr oder weniger in gerader Linie einkurbelt,hat aber nicht die Taumel-
bewegung produziert die ihn gerade so fängig macht,und ich denke das auch son hochgelobter Schiki-Miki Wobbel keine 90° Wenden hinkriegt.Ich kurbel den jedenfalls
nicht nur in gerader Linie ein.Ich weiß auch nicht ob man Wobbler überhaupt mit Blinkern
vergleichen sollte.

Taxidermist


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Aber eine 180° Drehung ist mit Wobblern drin oder auch Loopings das ist aber was anderes, als ein Blinker. Sonst könnte man hier auch noch Gufis und Spinner diskutieren

mfg Flo


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ist es nicht....|kopfkrat|rolleyes
> Die hochgelobten Illex werden ja wohl so ein bischen Gewässer Erfahrung wieder wetmachen....
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will, es gibt weitaus wichigere Kriterien um Erfolgreich zu sein, als die Marke (und der Preis) eines Köders...
> :m


 

Tommi...
das steht doch ausser Frage, erst der Angler mit seinem Wissen, das ist ja klar und hat ja niemand hier bestritten, aber was dann????


wenn ichs mir so recht überlege...
Polder du und ich den gleichen Hotspot...
haqbe da schon meinen Köder im Hinterkopf, ist allerdings nicht unbedingt ein Illex eher ein PT Perch oder nen Syckly junior...
Dart / Shroe nochn Tip...könnte funzen????
Der gewässervorteil wär zumindest zum Teil aufgeholt|supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Ich finde so teure Wobbler sind ihr Geld absolut nicht wert. Ich kann nicht 20 Euro für etwas ausgeben, was einen Produktionswert von weniger als einem Euro hat.

Da sperrt sich mein Verstand und die Hand greift zum Mepps oder Salmo. Letztlich kommt es auf andere Dinge an zum Fische fangen.

Man sollte sich weniger mit den Wobblern und mehr mit dem Fisch beschäftigen.

Der einzige Angelbereich wo Wobbler einen echten Vorteil ggü. anderen Kunstködern haben ist beim Schleppen, wo ein Köder mit viel Eigenaktion wichtig sein kann.

Anders fischen als andere kann ich auch mit No-Action-Shads.

Uli


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Hier nur mal zum vergleich ein Arnoud,Squirell und ein 5€ Exori Wobbler ich finde dann kann man den Preisunterschied schon verstehen#6
Allerdings kann man auch an dem Squirrel auch Hechtbissspuren erkennen im Lack. Aber nach ein paar Hechten in einem Barschwobbler ist das schon i.O. Die Fische scheint es nicht zu stören.

Leider nur ein Handybild, hab die Digicam nicht hier.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

@Sundvogel,Ich denke mal das deine Kritische Konsumeinstellung nicht von all zu vielen
hier geteilt wird (von mir auf jeden Fall!),vor allem die Kommentare von einigen jüngeren
Anglern die ich auf den letzten Seiten lesen konnte,lassen diese Vermutung zu.
Ich denke auch,das der Schlüssel hauptsächlich in der Köderführung liegt,wenn man jetzt
mal absolutes Schrottmaterial ausnimmt.
Mir hat vor ca.40 Jahren,ein in meinen Augen "Alter" mal bewiesen,das man zumindest
Hechte,auch auf einen gut geführten Kindersocken fangen kann.
Wenn aber diese hochpreisigen Wobbler andere Möglichkeiten der Köderführung bieten,
die halt herkömmliche Teile nicht bringen,dann sind sie damit auch im Vorteil.
Ob sie die Preise denn wert sind,muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Mir sind sie es nicht wert,da ich auch ohne klar komme.

Taxidermist


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Ich werde mir nie einen Wobbler kaufen für den ich einen halben Tag für arbeiten muß um ihn zu bezahlen.
Da nehme ich mir lieber welche von Grebenstein füe 2.95€ die laufen auch, was in der Preisklasse selten ist.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Naja, alles sagen das sie sich sie nicht kaufen, und die anderen eigentlich genau so gut Laufen... Wie könnt ihr das dann beurteilen? Außerdem soll hier nicht geklärt werden das irh euch sie kauf oder auch nicht sonder ob sie ihr geldwert sind

mfg Flo


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Meine Konsumeinstellung ist ganz und garnicht kritisch. Ich gebe echt viel Geld für Angelkram aus. Köder sind für mich allerdings Verbrauchsmaterial, weil ich oft da fische, wo man sich auch mal was abreißt.

Die Auseinandersetzung mit jahrezeitlichen Standplätzen, Beisszeiten und Beissverhalten läßt mich vertrauen, dass ich Fische fange. Wer für dieses Vertrauen einen teuren Wobbler braucht wird automatisch mit diesem gut fangen, vor allem weil er diese Köder viel fischt.

Die Frage ist letztlich wie stark den Fisch die eigentlich fängigen Attribute interessieren. Ein typisches Beispiel ist dafür der Spöket. Das Ding wird geliebt, weil es fliegt wie dumm. Wer nicht fängt will wenigstens gut aussehen dabei und irgendwann fängt er eben doch und man hat seine Bestätigung.

Gut laufen - schlecht laufen sind doch qualitative Merkmale die der Angler zuordnet und nicht der Hecht.

Auch wenn bestimmte Köder sehr eigentümliche Bewegungen und Führungsarten zulassen, steht doch der Idiot immer am anderen ende der Leine.

Achtung! Käufer teurer Kunstköder sind keine Idioten!

Das heißt doch, dass der Köder zwar ungewöhnliche Möglichkeiten bietet, aber es um sie zu nutzen, aber eines Anglers bedarf, der dazu das passende Gerät, das passende Gewässer und die entsprechende Kenntnis davon hat. Rainer wäre dafür ein Paradebeispiel.

Was nützt mir das geilste Teil, wenn meine beiden Spinnruten die Führung des japanischen Spezialsaltoschlägers nicht zu lassen?

Dann bleibt mir immer noch der Glaube.

Apropos Glaube, ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass die "Hechtbissspuren" auf den Wobblern immer genau dort an der Flanke oder am Schwänzchen des Wobblers sitzen, wo der Drilling lang scheuert?

Achtet mal drauf...

Uli


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Ich lese hier immer von hochpreisigen Wobblern???? Die "Alteingesessenen" die es teilweise schon über 20 Jaher gibt wie
Rapala, Zam, Zalt, Turus, liegen doch auch bei bis zu 14€, ne Grandma ist sogar bei ca 18-20€ angesiedelt, selbst der Tormentor wie auch Balzer liegen auch bei ca 8€ Dam sogar bei 15€. Da liegen die Squirels und co net weit entfernt (wenn überhaupt), was soll das eiggentlich immer mit den überteuerten Teilen??? Wo bitte sind die denn im gegensatz zu den "Renomiert "Alteingesessenen" Teurer????
schon mal darüber nachgedacht?#
Ntürlich gibt auch Wobbler von ü 100€ wie den Wood Bait von Castaic das wiederum ist ein Hochpreisiger Wobbler, alle anderen von denen wir hier reden liegen doch sehr deutlich unter den 20€. Von daher sind sie nicht teurer wie oben erwähnte.....
bevor ich aber für nen Tormentor 8€ h8inlege, der bei jedem zweiten Wurf die Schnur fängt (es sei denn ich fische den mit ner Multi) und mir die hechte damit vergrault greife ich lieber zu nem modell das 3€ teurer ist, um die 4fache Wurfweite bringt und bei dem ich nahezu jeden Wurf korrekt ins Ziel bringe weil er erstklassige Wurfeigenschaften hat....und ja auch den kann man dann schleppen


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das heißt doch, dass der Köder zwar ungewöhnliche Möglichkeiten bietet, aber es um sie zu nutzen, aber eines Anglers bedarf, der dazu das passende Gerät, das passende Gewässer und die entsprechende Kenntnis davon hat.


 

genau DAS ist der springende Punkt...
nen Squirrel mit nem 270 Prügel mit nem WG von 75gr kann man net wirklich fischen, einkurbeln ja, aber net fischen, sprich seine Möglichkeiten können ihm gar net entlockt werden....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Apropos Glaube, ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass die "Hechtbissspuren" auf den Wobblern immer genau dort an der Flanke oder am Schwänzchen des Wobblers sitzen, wo der Drilling lang scheuert?



Wenn du das auf den obigen von mir gezeigten Squirell beziehst, nein das sind definitiv Bissspuren.
Naja wenn mein keinen Fehlbiss hat wo der Hecht genau zwischen den Drillingen beißt (dann wäre es ein Minihecht oder ein schlecht konzipierter Wobbler). Können dich die Spuren ja auch nur dort befinden wo der Hecht am haken hängt.

mfg Flo


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wenn du das auf den obigen von mir gezeigten Squirell beziehst, nein das sind definitiv Bissspuren.


 

Nein Flo auf DEINEN Wobbler bezieht sich das natürlich nicht.

@Rainer

Komisch,...

woher wußte ich bloß das wir gleicher Meinung sind, obwohl wir soooo unterschiedlich fischen.

Uli


----------



## Hulk16 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Ich denke jeder Angler muß für sich selbst entscheiden welche Eigenschaften eines Wobblers für seine Angelmethoden wichtig sind, egal ob billige oder teure Wobbler.
Nur die Marke eines Wobblers sagt bestimmt nix über die Fängigkeit am jeweiligen Gewässer aus.
Für mich zählen da andere Faktoren wie der Preis eines Wobblers.
In welcher Tiefe steht der Raubfisch, dort muß der Wobbler gut arbeiten.
Will ich einen großen Hecht fangen, kaufe ich mir Wobbler für die unterschiedlichen Gewässertiefen von 25 – 30cm Größe.
Möchte ich Barsche und Zander fangen und möglichst viele Fische an den Haken bekommen, benutze ich Wobbler von 6-10 cm welche in der jeweiligen Fischtiefe von 1-10m extrem arbeiten. usw.……..
Ich schleppe Wobbler ja mit Boot.
Vom Ufer aus haben gute Jerkbaits u. Suspender Wobbler natürlich eine ganz andere Anforderung, nur ist es halt reines Oberflächenangeln.
Ich kenne da für kaum einen tauglichen Wobbler der Preislich unter 10 Euro liegt…….
Für die tieferen Gewässerbereiche sind aber wohl Gummiköder schon wieder effektiver.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Köder sind für mich allerdings Verbrauchsmaterial, weil ich oft da fische, wo man sich auch mal was abreißt.


 
Aber nicht doch, Uli. Wobbler sind doch kein Verbrauchsmaterial. Wobbler sind schön. Wobbler sind eine Sucht, eine liebe Sucht. Wer fragt denn da nach den Herstellungskosten.  "Haben müssen " ist der Punkt. Jo, klar, ein paar davon sind auch Verbrauchsmaterial, nämlich die mit denen man fängt. Aber davon hat man ja auch gleich mehrere. Einen unschönen, ungeliebten Wobbler einzuhängen, einfach undenkbar. Nur mit 5 verschiedenen Modellen ans Wasser ? Kein Gedanke. Klar man fischt meist nur zwei oder drei, aber man könnte wenn man wollte. Wobbler sind Rudeltiere, die sich nur in großen Gruppen wohlfühlen. Wobbler kauft man nicht mit dem Kopf, sondern mit dem Bauch. Wenn ich´s mir nur leisten könnte, ich hätt sie alle. 
Rute und Rolle sind doch nur Werkzeug. Die müssen funktionieren, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Aussehen, Marke....egal. 
Und erst die Bißspuren, Narben nenn ich die. Zeugen des Erfolgs oder Fasterfolgs. Auszeichnungen im Namen der Fängigkeit. 

Angeln hat nix mit Vernunft zu tun, und jeder spinnt auf seine Weise. 



Ralf


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Angeln hat nix mit Vernunft zu tun, und jeder spinnt auf seine Weise.


 

Weiß ich doch und wenn es der für 40 € zum Spaß haben sein muß, dann ist er sein Geld wert.

Vernunft hat wenig mit Leidenschaft zu tun. Was ich allerdings erstaunlich finde, was für Unsummen an Geld U18-jährige zur Verfügung haben um teure Köder zu kaufen. Ich habe früher mit dem Material der 70er auch gut gefangen. Die Steigerung meines Materialaufwandes steht in keinem Verhältnis zur Steigerung des Fangergebnisses.

Mehr Spaß macht es trotzdem, aber ob ein 15-Jähriger mit einer TP einen Illexwobbler fischen muß weiß ich nicht. 

Ist womöglich ein Zeichen der Zeit. Haste was biste was, gilt für die heute unter 25-Jährigen wohl als Indentitätsnachweis.

Genug Off-Topic

Uli


----------



## wolfgang öhler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Hallo bin aus Wien und spinne schon eine ganze weile.Ich fische auf Donauinsel (Entlasdungsgeriene).Wenn ich mir das so duchlehse dann glaube ich spinne meine Wobbler kosten mir 1,5-2,5 EUS ohne meiner arbeitszeit.Aber sie fligen 50-80 Meter laufen in jeder tiefe und fangen.Wir sind zu füft und tüfteln an den Wobblerer schon seid 6.Jahren.Aber die besten Plätze sind auch die gefählichsten und wenn schon bei 2,5 EUS aber bei 25-40 EUS von Illex od.Lacky Kraft ,jackson würde ich mich am 20 Dez ausziehen und schwimmen gehen.Man muß mal nachdenken 25 EUS sind 50 DM od.350 Alpendoller .Da mußt scho lang Mallochen auf wienerisch.Dafür teure rutte teure rolle teure schnur selber gebaute Wobbler da macht spinnen bei einen 95.plus doppelt spaß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



wolfgang öhler schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so duchlehse dann glaube ich spinne meine Wobbler kosten mir 1,5-2,5 EUS ohne meiner arbeitszeit.


Da muß ich Dir recht geben: Finde ich auch viel besser  #6, wenn sie es denn ordentlich tun. Und wenn ich für so einen schmalen Taler eine Type finde, den ich einmal umlackiere und neu bestücke und der dann ordentlich fängt. 
Leider ist das aber nicht der Standardfall, dazu ist zuviel billigst gemachter Schund im Umlauf. Der selbst gebaute oder angepaßte hat aber schon mal einen sehr großen wertvollen Vorteil auf seiner Seite: Er ist anders als die gängigen Markttypen, wahrscheinlich sein größtes Plus, wenn er sich von den am Wasser gefischten wohltuend unterscheidet. Insofern ist der allerteuerste best wackelndste Nobelwobbler ne Niete, wenn ihn alle dort fischen.


----------



## Sickly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Teure Wobbeler *können* nach meiner Meinung unter *schwierigen *Bedingungen Sinn machen. Sie sehen in klarem Wasser natürlicher aus und fangen nach meiner Meinung besser!

Wenn die Fische aber nicht viel sehen dann braucht es meist nicht das perfekte Dekor oder den super Lauf- man benötigt etwas aufälliges. Dafür muss man keine 10 Euro ausgeben (wenn man nicht will). Ich krame im Sommer auch mal wieder Spinner und Efffzett hervor, da kann man sich das ganze getwische dann bis zum Herst sparen und räumt mit Ködern die weit werfen und Strecke machen auch gern mal Massenfänge von bis zu 10 Hechten am Tag ab. 
Ab Oktober blieb das Blech dann gleich zu Hause und es musste wieder getrickst werden, mit Ködern bis zu 19 Euro. In Punkto Hecht möchte ich aber noch erwähnen das die Tiere schon mal recht Dekorverliebt sind. Es ist weniger schmerzhaft für den Geldbeutel einen Shad Rap in drei Farben zu besitzen als einen Illex drei mal zu kaufen.


----------



## Gorcky (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> genau DAS ist der springende Punkt...
> nen Squirrel mit nem 270 Prügel mit nem WG von 75gr kann man net wirklich fischen, einkurbeln ja, aber net fischen, sprich seine Möglichkeiten können ihm gar net entlockt werden....



Das sehe ich ganz anders. Ich fische mit einer 2,70 Shimano Diaflash (sehr erfolgreich mit Squirell) und ein Angelkollege hat mit Illex dieses Jahr an unserem Gewässer so abgeräumt wie kaum jemand zuvor! Und rate mal mit was für einer Rute?? 2,70 und 80 gr Wurfgewicht.|kopfkrat Also von daher denke ich nicht, dass das was damit zu tun hat. Vielmehr ist die Aktion und das Geschick des Anglers meiner Meinung nach Ausschlag gebend...


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Gorcky schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ganz anders. Ich fische mit einer 2,70 Shimano Diaflash (sehr erfolgreich mit Squirell) und ein Angelkollege hat mit Illex dieses Jahr an unserem Gewässer so abgeräumt wie kaum jemand zuvor! Und rate mal mit was für einer Rute?? 2,70 und 80 gr Wurfgewicht.|kopfkrat Also von daher denke ich nicht, dass das was damit zu tun hat. Vielmehr ist die Aktion und das Geschick des Anglers meiner Meinung nach Ausschlag gebend...


 

wenns bei euch klappt umso besser#6
ich kanns nicht mit solchen prügel#d
somit bin ich ungeschickt und die Aktion meiner Rute taugt auch nix..............


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Rainer, du hast doch das richtige Werkzeug -45g und -75g, probiers doch mal, trau dich! #6 :g :q

Ist ja so eine durchaus kontrovers diskutierte Frage, ob eine härtere Rute am oberen gangbaren Limit auch Sinn macht, mit mehr Anschlagskraft und tieferem Hakensitz contra flexibles Verhalten und softeres Ausdrillen.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

@Det
Mit der 75 er einen Sqiurell fischen??
Dazu wirst Du Rainer wohl nicht überreden können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

na dann eben die -45 oder die -30. Aber er besteht ja auf separater Wobblerrute. 

Ich habe ja auch schon viel Blödsinn ausprobiert und einfach mal experimentiert. Oft gehts nicht gut, aber manchmal schon. Wer hätte z.B. gedacht, daß ich mit meiner damaligen 6m Telestipprute -20g gut Hechte fangen könnte? Ging aber saugut, Hechte stippen, -nix Stellfisch-. Mit Glasfaser wie auch danach mit der Top-Kohlefaserrute, die Glasfaser war aber cooler dafür, bis 85cm Hechte aus dem Fluß, geile Drills, Rutenspitze bis ins Wasser gezogen usw., aber fing, besser als man mit einer kurzen Rute jemals dort hätte agieren können.

Das ist ja auch einer der grundlegenden Faktoren: Was hat man zur Verfügung? 
Wer Auswahl hat probiert damit. Wer nur eine Rute hat oder dabei hat, der experimentiert alles durch mit der. Und eine Notlösung ist besser als kein Angeln. Manchmal stellt sich eine vermeintliche Notlösung sogar als erstaunlich gute Lösung heraus.

Dann kommt ein weiterer Faktor hinzu: Wer mit weniger Gerät angelt, seine Rute kennt und alles herausholt, der fängt oft erstmal mehr. Wenn ichmit vielen Ruten experimentiere, fängt Klaus nebenan mit seiner einen u.U. mehr Hechte. Siehe auch Veit z.B.: er schert sich nicht um Köderklassen, angelt von oben herab bis zu kleinsten kaum werfbaren Ködern, und fängt. 

Also angepaßtes Gerät ist eine wunderbare Sache für mehr Spaß, und macht mehr Spaß. Zum Fische Fangen ist es aber nicht der vordringliche Faktor, das belegen viele Beispiele, da gilt zuerst: Köder am Fisch, an den fischigen Stellen, und das über Zeit.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Det du darfst mir glauben dass ichs schon versucht habe, ist ja nicht so, dass ich immer nen Rutenwald am Wasser dabei habe im gegenteil, meist eine Rute mit den dazugehörigen Ködern und los gehts. Natürlich habe ich auch ab und an mal nen Köder dabei der nicht wirklich zur Rute passt, und nen Squirrell und nen reefrunner habe ich immer am mann. 
Bin halt zu, wie sagte Gorcky?, ach ja, ungeschickt und die Aktionen meiner ruten taugen nix....
entweder muss ich mich damit abfinden oder ne Lösung suchen, oder das post einfach ignorieren, was ich allerdings im tiefsten meines Inneren nicht kann und vor allem will. Da hilft nur eins....
ich geh jetzt in den Laden, kauf mir die vorgeschlagene Diaflash Shimano Rute, dann wäre der Punkt mit der Aktion ausgemerzt. Wenns dann immer noch net klappt, dann bin ich einfach zu ungeschickt und kann es nicht, vielleicht liegts ja dann an der Rolle, Schnur, Vorfach????|kopfkrat
werde mich bei Gorcky melden um nachzufragen wie ich es zusammenstellen soll, besser noch...
falls du Gorcky das liest, sag mir doch bitte gleich welche Rolle, Schnur, Vorfach und "Karabiner???" ich nehmen soll...



Im übrigen hoffe ich Gorcky dass du mittlerweile weisst wie man den freddy richtig führt#6
ist nämlich ein richtiger hechtbringer, wenn man weiß wie er einzusetzen ist


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> na dann eben die -45 oder die -30. Aber er besteht ja auf separater Wobblerrute.
> 
> Ich habe ja auch schon viel Blödsinn ausprobiert und einfach mal experimentiert. Oft gehts nicht gut, aber manchmal schon. Wer hätte z.B. gedacht, daß ich mit meiner damaligen 6m Telestipprute -20g gut Hechte fangen könnte? Ging aber saugut, Hechte stippen, -nix Stellfisch-. Mit Glasfaser wie auch danach mit der Top-Kohlefaserrute, die Glasfaser war aber cooler dafür, bis 85cm Hechte aus dem Fluß, geile Drills, Rutenspitze bis ins Wasser gezogen usw., aber fing, besser als man mit einer kurzen Rute jemals dort hätte agieren können.
> 
> ...


 
was ist denn mit denen die den nkompletten Rutenwald den sie im keller haben, beherrschen und kennen, sich dann wenn sie fischen gehen, für eine Köderart entscheiden????
Glaube net dass die weniger fangen....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Ne, das ist schon richtig. Wenn man bestimmte Ruten erstmal beherrscht, wird man noch besser. Klappt aber nur a) wenn man viel Zeit investieren kann und mag, und b) wenn nicht dauernd wieder was neues dazu kommt :q - the wind of change :g

Geht mir ja nur um die Alternative, daß wenn jemand sich mit seinen begrenzten Mitteln (Geld,Zeit,Nerven) auf eines konzentriert, er ganz gut fährt.
Du und ich sind ja nun nicht der typische BP-Fischer , der "Eine für Alle" festgelegt hat und damit (relativ) zufrieden ist.


----------



## Sickly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich auch ab und an mal nen Köder dabei der nicht wirklich zur Rute passt, .


 
Man du bist ja echt flexible! Hut ab, ich würde da lieber als Schneider nach Hause gehen. 

Aber mal im ernst, wenn immer alles so gut abgestimmt sein muss, was machst du denn wenn mal ein Fisch beisst der nicht zur Rute passt? Kappst du dann die Schnur? 
Oder beißt eh nix und es geht nur um die Hamonie des Gerätes am Wasser? 

Man kann alles übertreiben


----------



## Dart (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Irgendwie nähern wir uns immer mehr dem Punkt, an dem man etliche Genüsse und Wünsche hinterfragen müsste, was natürlich völlig sinnfrei ist, und man nur noch individuell für sich selber beantworten kann.
Ja...man kann mit den meisten Ködern, egal in welcher Preisklasse, Fische fangen.
Nein....wenn ich den Spinnangler-Virus im Blut habe, kann ich mich gegen neue Köder und Techniken nicht verschliessen...dabei muss man net jedem Kaufangebot hinterherhecheln, aber auch das Bewusstsein haben, das Lernen sich nicht unbedingt an Kosten orientiert.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Sickly schrieb:


> Man du bist ja echt flexible! Hut ab, ich würde da lieber als Schneider nach Hause gehen.
> 
> Aber mal im ernst, wenn immer alles so gut abgestimmt sein muss, was machst du denn wenn mal ein Fisch beisst der nicht zur Rute passt? Kappst du dann die Schnur?
> Oder beißt eh nix und es geht nur um die Hamonie des Gerätes am Wasser?
> ...


 
Letzteres Syckly
und wenn, dann drille ich den Waller eben am Zandergeschirr aus#6
ich glaube aber nicht dass du wirklich beurteilen kannst ob ich flexibel bin oder net....
wenn ich mit Wobbler losziehe habe ich halt ne Rute fürs wobbeln dabei, wenn ich mit Gufis losziehe eine für Gufis, alles klaro???


----------



## Sickly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

nicht wirklich klar, ich ziehe gern mal mit verschiedenen Ködern los, sogar in einer Köderbox, manchmal fange ich sogar verschiedenen fische, und das beste ist es funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Ich sehe eine genaue und möglichst optimale Geräteabstimmung nicht als übertrieben an. Das ist sicher ein bischen Spielerei, aber auch Experimentiertrieb. Und sofern man dazu Lust hat, macht es auch selber Spaß. Keine Notwendigkeit, sondern eine Ambition!

Ich hätte z.B. gerne einen klaren Testpool. Ich gehe nicht so weit wie Rainer und verzichtete ganz auf Fische , aber so ein großer etwa 1m Zander drin wäre schon nicht schlecht. Lieber noch ein derartiger Hecht und eine Forelle dazu, möglichst alles fein sichbar im klaren Wasser, und ich könnte mich stunden- und tagelang mit Gerätetests an dem Pool vergnügen. Was wird wie und wann attackiert? :k


----------



## Dart (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich sehe eine genaue und möglichst optimale Geräteabstimmung nicht als übertrieben an. Das ist sicher ein bischen Spielerei, aber auch Experimentiertrieb. Und sofern man dazu Lust hat, macht es auch selber Spaß. Keine Notwendigkeit, sondern eine Ambition!
> 
> Ich hätte z.B. gerne einen klaren Testpool. Ich gehe nicht so weit wie Rainer und verzichtete ganz auf Fische , aber so ein großer etwa 1m Zander drin wäre schon nicht schlecht. Lieber noch ein derartiger Hecht und eine Forelle dazu, möglichst alles fein sichbar im klaren Wasser, und ich könnte mich stunden- und tagelang mit Gerätetests an dem Pool vergnügen. Was wird wie und wann attackiert? :k


Einfach nur gut#6


----------



## Sickly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Meine ich auch Det,
für einen optimale Zusammenstellung sind nach meiner Meinung 5 bis 6 Ruten und ein paar Rollen nötig. Köder ein ganzer Haufen. Einen Rutenwald kenne ich nur aus dem Angelladen- und davon gefallen mir die wenigsten


----------



## Dart (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Eigentlich sollten wir alle stolz sein auf Pioniere im eigenen Ländle, die auch über den schmalen Rand hinausschauen und informieren. Entwicklungen im Angelsektor sind seit Jahrzehnten nicht made in BRD und werden nur übernommen, und wir hauen uns lieber gegenseitig auf den Kopf, bei ner Frage der Sinnhaftigkeit in Relation zur Geldausgabe. Eigentlich ein Armutszeugniss...traurig aber wahr.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Sickly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

was du auf den Kopf hauen nennst nenne ich Diskussion. Die von dir angesprochenen "Relation" ist sicherlich für einige Angler relevant. Was soll denn ein Jungangler denken- Material ist alles? kaufen kaufen kaufen? 
Der Sinn des Angeln liegt woanders. Sorry dann bin ich kein Pionier in deinem Sinn.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Sickly schrieb:


> nicht wirklich klar, ich ziehe gern mal mit verschiedenen Ködern los, sogar in einer Köderbox, manchmal fange ich sogar verschiedenen fische, und das beste ist es funktioniert wunderbar


 

siehst du das ist der Unterschied zwischen Dir und mir...
ich gehe auf einen Zielfisch am jeweiligen Tag dafür suche ich mir dann den/die Köder aus welche mir bei den gegebenen bedingungen am erfolgversprechendsten sind und wähle dann meine Coo. Dass die gewässerkenntnis mit allem was dazugehört wie beiss und jagdverhalten usw. dafür vorhanden sein muss versteht sich eh von selbst. Fange ich nen Meterhecht obwohl ich auf Zander aus war, freue ich mich natürlich auch darüber, aber es "befriedigt" mich nicht wirklich, denn meine Gedankengänge waren einfach falsch für diesen tag, ist der hecht ein beifang und ich habe Zander gefangen, dann sieht das anders aus, denn dann ist meine "Rechnung" aufgegangen. das ist MEINE Art des Angelns. Würde ich das anders sehen hätte ich fürs Ufer spinnen nur EINE Rute nämlich die BP bzw. was vergleichbares.....


----------



## Dart (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Sickly schrieb:


> Sorry dann bin ich kein Pionier in deinem Sinn.


Du musst ja auch gar kein Pionier in meinem Sinne werden:q
Es gibt hier etliche Trööts der letzten Wochen, bei denen es letztendlich immer um das Gleiche geht und bei denen es zu 99% nur um den Kosten(Nutzenfaktor( geht. Das kann aber solchen Themen nie gerecht werden, da es auch ganz andere Kauffaktoren und Antriebe gibt, die sich nicht in Euros messen lassen.
Das Argument das hier Jugendliche zum obzessiven Konsum animiert werden zieht irgendwie nicht, dann wären sie kritiklos und würden nur einfach etwas übernehmen, was ihnen vorgekaut wird.
Genau das Gegenteil ist eigentlich der Fall.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ben_koeln (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Na ja, den Sinn des Angelns versuchen wir hier ja auch nicht zu finden! Das weiß schließlich jeder für sich. 

Denkt doch mal ans Boiliangeln! Als das hochkam haben wahrscheinlich auch alle Karpfenangler die Nase gerümpft und diskussionen über Sinn und Unsinn dieser Murmeln wurde geführt. Und heute? 

Jeder muß für sich wissen womit er angelt. Für mich gilt, die Köder meines Vertrauens werden verwendet, jedoch bin ich auch neuem aufgeschlossen und probiere auch viel. sicher einiges stellt sich als Pleite heraus und manch anderes findet doch noch den Weg in die Hall of Fame. Da achte ich auch nicht alzu sehr auf den Preis. Daher lohnt es sich für mich immer auch teure Wobbler zu kaufen. Allein die Vorfreude das Teil endlich zu testen und zu schauen wie läuft er, wie fliegt er, was fängt er, ist mir das Geld schon wert. Wenn am Ende des Tages dann noch ein schöner Fisch dabei rumkommt, ist doch alles Paletti!


----------



## wolfgang öhler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Hallo ihr wenn ich mir so die diskussion so durch lehse ist gutes material sicher nicht alles aber ein teil davon. ich fische mit einer peen rolle u.gree of mamoute 70-140 g u 3 Meter lang aber man muß nur überzeugt von seinen sachen sein .und wobller hin oder her der 100 pro fängt den gibts noch nicht,der eine schwört auf die marke der andere auf eine andere ich auf meine selber gebauten(wede sie einmal fotografieren).Aber der 100 % fang ist zur richtigen zeit am richtigen platz und den biß nicht vermurxen. ein petri


----------



## duck_68 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Nur mal so am Rande, gibt es in der aktuellen Deutschen Rechtschreibung eigentlich noch Satzzeichen??? Manche Postings sind ohne Selbige extrem schwer verständlich!


----------



## Dart (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Ben_koeln schrieb:


> Denkt doch mal ans Boiliangeln! Als das hochkam haben wahrscheinlich auch alle Karpfenangler die Nase gerümpft und diskussionen über Sinn und Unsinn dieser Murmeln


Denkt auch mal ans Feedern, Matchangeln, Winkelpicker und Schwingspitzen.. an Sbirollinos, Troutbait...an Jerkbaits, Gummifische, Montagen wie Dropshot etc. Die Liste ist noch weit zu verlängern, wenn man es genau nimmt.
Lesen, lernen und das eigene Geld vernünftig verwalten, ein schmaler Grad aber deutlich einfacher zu Handeln, als die wirklichen Hürden im Leben
Gruss Reiner


----------



## duck_68 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Dart schrieb:


> Denkt auch mal ans Feedern, Matchangeln, Winkelpicker und Schwingspitzen.. an Sbirollinos, Troutbait...an Jerkbaits, Gummifische, Montagen wie Dropshot etc. Die Liste ist noch weit zu verlängern, wenn man es genau nimmt.
> Lesen, lernen und das eigene Geld vernünftig verwalten, ein schmaler Grad aber deutlich einfacher zu Handeln, als die wirklichen Hürden im Leben
> Gruss Reiner




Das ist doch das ganze Teufelswerk von den Engländern und von den Amis:q:q


----------



## Dart (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das ist doch das ganze Teufelswerk von den Engländern und von den Amis:q:q


Jo, da gab es glücklicherweise einige detailverliebte Zeitgenossen mit innovativen Ideen, die man heute als selbstverständlich betrachtet,und nutzen kann:q
Gruss Reiner


----------



## jurner2000 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Ob ein Wobbler sein Geld wert ist, hängt vor allem davon ab, wie man damit umgeht. Hängt der 18euro Wobbler nach dem 2. Wurf in den Ästen, ist er sein Geld natürlich nicht wert gewesen.
 Die etwas günstigeren Rapala Wobbler haben vor allem den Nachteil, das man nur eine relativ geringe Wurfweite damit erreicht. Beim Angeln im Nahbereich und beim Schleppen halte ich sie für genauso fängig, d. h. beim Schleppen sogar für fängiger, als die teuren Japanwobbler.
Nur, mit dem Arnaud von Illex und vor allem den Angel Kiss von Maria Miura erreicht man für Wobbler gigantische Wurfweiten.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Dart schrieb:


> Jo, da gab es glücklicherweise einige detailverliebte Zeitgenossen mit innovativen Ideen, die man heute als selbstverständlich betrachtet,und nutzen kann:q
> Gruss Reiner


 

und ergänzend...

die sich sehr viel Mühe gemacht haben, sehr viel Zeit und geld investiert haben und die auch sehr oft von anderen belächelt wurden....
warum denen dann das lachen verging?????? man kanns erahnen


----------



## Gorcky (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

@ Rainer: Selbstverständlich war es nicht so gemeint wie du es vielleicht aufgefasst hast. Ich wollte damit nur lediglich ausdrücken, dass man mit mit sehr vielen Ruten Illex Köder führen kann und es erst über der 80 gr Marke meiner Meinung nach schwierig wird. |rolleyes Wollte weder deinen Fähigkeiten noch an deinen Gewohnheiten anprangern, sonder vielmehr sagen das es auch wie schon gesagt anders möglich ist!!:m
Übrigens, hab direkt beim er:mten richtigen Führungsversuch auf den Freddy eine 98 Hechtdame bekommen! Hast recht mit dem Hechtgeschoss!!:vik:


----------



## Sickly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Dart schrieb:


> Das Argument das hier Jugendliche zum obzessiven Konsum animiert werden zieht irgendwie nicht, dann wären sie kritiklos und würden nur einfach etwas übernehmen, was ihnen vorgekaut wird.


du kannst es bestimmz nicht glauben, aber vielleicht sind einige von ihnen kritiklos genug (ganz sicher sogar) um zu glauben das man Erfolg kaufen kann. Genau das sugeriert ihr hier teilweise. Man muss es auch mal von der Warte aus betrachten. Ich finde die Botschaft blöd. Um Wobbeler geht es ja schon lange nicht mehr

 @Reiner: weiterhin viel Freude bei DEINER Art, man könnte glauben du hast Werbeverträge mit der Industrie


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Sickly schrieb:


> @Reiner: weiterhin viel Freude bei DEINER Art, man könnte glauben du hast Werbeverträge mit der Industrie


 

ich weiß gar net was du von mir willst. Fische du doch wie du es willst und ich mache es wie ich es für richtig halte ansonsten ist das eh ein saublöder Kommentar, was hat das denn mit der industrie zu tun???
du solltest die Postings einfach nochmal lesen, ich suggeriere weder dass man Illex braucht noch suggeriere ich dass man sie nicht braucht, ach das wird mir echt zu blöde jetzt...
wenn man so von der Seite angelabert wird...ich kanns net verstehen


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Für meine Art des Angelns hätte ich auch einen englischen Slogan, wenn es das braucht, um es sexy zu machen: 

*"Keep it simple!"​*
Ich will so einfach und beweglich wie möglich angeln, dafür habe ich am liebsten nicht mehr bei mir als 

1 Angel
1 Rolle (vielleicht mit anders bespulter Ersatzspule, obwohl ich während des Angelns nicht oft wechsele)
1-2 relativ kleine Köderboxen
1 Kescher (wo es geht ist das ein Watkescher, der auf meinem Rücken baumelt)
diverse Kleinteile

und wenn ich einen Fisch fange, dann möchte ich das Gefühl haben, dass ICH den Fisch gefangen habe, und nicht die gesammelte HE-Tackle-Industrie...


----------



## Sickly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

mal eine alternative Einstellung! |good:

Gehe ich mit, nur den Kescher lasse ich immer weg


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Sickly schrieb:


> Gehe ich mit, nur den Kescher lasse ich immer weg



Oft ist er vorgeschrieben, und je nach Uferbeschaffenheit ist er auch manchmal die einzig mögliche Landungshilfe.


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Für meine Art des Angelns hätte ich auch einen englischen Slogan, wenn es das braucht, um es sexy zu machen:
> 
> *"Keep it simple!"​*
> Ich will so einfach und beweglich wie möglich angeln, dafür habe ich am liebsten nicht mehr bei mir als
> ...


Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen #6
Genau so handhabe ich das auch.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Sickly schrieb:


> du kannst es bestimmz nicht glauben, aber vielleicht sind einige von ihnen kritiklos genug (ganz sicher sogar) um zu glauben das man Erfolg kaufen kann. Genau das sugeriert ihr hier teilweise. Man muss es auch mal von der Warte aus betrachten. Ich finde die Botschaft blöd. Um Wobbeler geht es ja schon lange nicht mehr
> 
> @Reiner: weiterhin viel Freude bei DEINER Art, man könnte glauben du hast Werbeverträge mit der Industrie


 
Das suggeriert hier keiner. Natürlich geht es hier um Wobbler. Ich fische eher so wie der Wasserpatscher, aber finde Rainers Art zu angeln total spannend.

Nur weil jemand etwas anders macht ist es noch lange nicht schlecht.

Ich kann Rainer total verstehen. Die richtige Combo zusammentüddern, dem Köder ein Spiel verleihen, was man nur mit der Twitching-Rute erreicht, den Fisch gezielt mit einer Technik beangeln, das macht doch riesig Spaß.

Das ist doch hier genau der Punkt. Was nützt mir der saltoschlagende Spezialwobbler, wenn ich es nicht hinkriege ihn richtig spielen zu lassen.

Was ihr immer in die Aussagen reininterpretiert. Rainer hat klar gesagt, das er mit wenig Material fischt. Er hat aber viel Auswahl.

Mein Motto ist das gleiche, "keep it simple" meine Meppse sind wunderbare Hechtköder und ich fische sie nur noch in Silber. Gegen die ist selbst der billigste Wobbler noch  teuer, aber dass ist eben mein Ding. Meine Fliegen sind hell, braun und dunkel mehr muß zum Fangen nicht sein.


Rainers Aussage ist schlicht: Je spezieller ein Köder  bezüglich der Führung, desto höher ist der Anspruch an die Spezialisierung des Geräts, damit der Köder wirklich fängig ist.

Das ist seine Auffassung die wunderbar zum Thema passt und garnicht so unkritisch ist.

Dies ist eine Facette unserer Leidenschaft, an der doch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt die Vielseitigkeit ist.

Uli


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Rainers Aussage ist schlicht: Je spezieller ein Köder bezüglich der Führung, desto höher ist der Anspruch an die Spezialisierung des Geräts, damit der Köder wirklich fängig ist.
> 
> Das ist seine Auffassung die wunderbar zum Thema passt und garnicht so unkritisch ist.
> 
> ...


 
Das möchte ich noch ergänzen um:

...,und um so höher ist der Anspruch an die Konzentration und Fertigkeit des Anglers.
Damit ist gleichzeitig auch zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass man Erfolg eben nicht kaufen kann. 
Für mich kann ich das auch so ausdrücken:
Ich fange 90 % meiner Hechte mit Wobblern, die 10 % meines Kunstköderetats ausmachen. Der Rest ist Liebhaberei ( um den Ausdruck Spinnerei zu umgehen ).

Ralf


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was nützt mir der saltoschlagende Spezialwobbler, wenn ich es nicht hinkriege ihn richtig spielen zu lassen.
> Je spezieller ein Köder bezüglich der Führung, desto höher ist der Anspruch an die Spezialisierung des Geräts, damit der Köder wirklich fängig ist.
> 
> Dies ist eine Facette unserer Leidenschaft, an der doch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt die Vielseitigkeit ist.
> ...


Feines Posting#6, der Rest ist und bleibt persönliche Vorliebe.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

@sundvogel:


#r|good:|good:|good:#r


Da muss man 170 Beiträge abwarten um so einen guten Text zu lesen... Aber er kommt! 


Jeder wie er kann und mag, immer diese Missionierungsversuche... Lasst doch jeden fischen wie er will, am Ende entscheidet der Erfolg. Und beim einen ist das eben nur der Fang, beim anderen zählt was anderes auch, eventuell sogar mehr... Und weil das so ist hat jeder andere Vorstellungen, was für Ihn richtig und wichtig ist... Und das bleibt auch so, egal was hier an Überzeugungskraft kommt, wer nicht will versteht es nicht...


----------



## schroe (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Sehr schönes und treffliches Posting, Sundvogel.#6

"Keep it simple", würde schonmal das Fliegenfischen, in den meisten Fällen ausschließen.
FliFi ist attraktiv, weils eine Herausforderung und hochdifferenziert ist.
Das *kann* Spinnfischen auch sein.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



schroe schrieb:


> "Keep it simple" würde schon mal das Fliegenfischen in den meisten Fällen ausschließen.



Wieso? Im Gegenteil: Zum Fliegenfischen lasse ich die Köderboxen zu Hause und habe nur noch zwei winzige Fliegendosen dabei und eine kleine Streamertasche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Teile da auch schroes, sundvogels und die Einstellung anderer: 
So einfach wie möglich...

Im Prinzip gibt es heute für jeden einzelnen Fisch der in irgendeinem Gewässer rumschwimmt auch einen speziellen Köder.

Von daher finde ich die Vielfalt an angebotenen Ködern durchaus berechtigt. 

Auf der anderen Seite macht es das auswählen der Köder für den Angler natürlich nicht einfacher.

Dazu kommen dann noch neben der eigentlichen Köderaktion (wie hier ja auch schon diskutiert speziell bei Wobblern die "Laufeigenschaften") die zig tausenden Farbvarianten, die alle einen besseren Fang versprechen.

Um mich selber nicht zu überfordern, habe ich mein presönliches Equipement an Kunstködern deutlich eingeschränkt inzwischen. 

Spinner (Marke egal (kriegt man alle ans laufen) , Hauptsache vernünftig stabil gebaut)

Blinker (eingeschworener Effzett - Fan, dafür in allen Größen)

Gufi/Twister (alldieweil variabel einsetzbar)

Zocker (weil das leichte angeln so richtig Laune macht).

Das alles in max. 3 Farben:
Hell
Dunkel
Schock

Bei Wobblern ist mir eigentlich nur der dreiteilige Indianerwobbler von DAM bis heute positiv im Gedächtnis. Das war bei uns ne "Hechtfangmaschine". 

Alle anderen Wobbler (von richtig billig bis schweineteuer) die ich im Laufe von über 30 Jahren spinnen getestet habe, fingen zwar auch ihre Fische. 

Hatten aber neben dem Preis noch einen weiteren Nachteil:
Jeder Wobbler ist mehr oder weniger nur für eine bestimmte Tiefe mit einer bestimmten Laufgeschwindigkeit konzipiert und mir daher zu unflexibel.


----------



## Sickly (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

@Sundvogel; Ralle
da gehe ich voll mit!

Nun aber, wir haben jetzt die 10 - 15 Köder der Saison gewählt die ich mir in die kleinen Dose für den Tag stecke und sie dem Fisch zu präsentieren (bei mir meist Hecht und Barsch- ich freue mich über beide und es ist nicht planbar wer beißen wird). Bei mir sind da immer 3-4 Wobbeler drin die ich je nach Jahreszeit tausche, im auch Sommer Jerks und Blech sowie teilweise Softjerks, im Winter Gummi und vielleicht noch was Großes. Sprich teilweise sehr unterschiedliche Köder. 
Also ich nehme dann eine Rute (Vertikalrute), an meinem Hausgewässer zu 90% des Jahres die gleiche, mit. Stramme Aktion, dünn und leicht mit einer schönen kleinen Baitcaster und die macht es dann.
Ich behaubte mal das ich mit dieser Rute 80 % der Köder die ich besitze zum Erfolg führen kann. Das ist nun meine Art zu angeln.
Wenns an den Bodden geht oder an ein Zandergewässer oder zum schweren jerken kommen andere Ruten mit. Mehr brauche ich nicht, oder um es anders zu sagen, den Rest habe ich wieder verkauft.
Brauche ich mehr um den saltoschlagenden Spezialwobbeler zu führen? Für Illex Freddy und Arnaud nicht, Salmo Silder und Shad Rap nicht, Sickly bis auf den großen 6 '' nicht, Salmo perch nicht und Spinner eh nicht. Storm suspender auch nicht. Die Rute wirft einen 56g Effzett und dann einen 5'' Bass Assasin shad, und so wechsele ich die Köder je nachdem ob ich gerade die Barsche aus dem Baum will oder den Hecht in der Ferne.
Vielleicht brauche ich ja doch 3 Ruten? Nur wer trägt die? Meinen freundin bestimmt nicht 

Eins weiß ich, die Rute ist im Drill geil da sie nichts wiegt und sie bringt den Anschlag durch da sie steif ist. Gekostet hat sie 60 Euro.
Das reicht mir als bescheidender Depp, gefangen habe ich dieses Jahr sehr sehr gut, auch mit den in diesem Thema behandelten speziellen, teuren Wobbelern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

@Sickly

Natürlich geht das, keine Frage. Ich mach´s fast genauso und zum fangen reichts. Möglicherweise würde ich mit besser abgestimmtem Gerät und ausgefeilterer Technik auch noch besser fangen, ich weiß es nicht.
Aber darum geht es doch gar nicht.
Vielleicht kann man es mit " der Weg ist das Ziel " besser umschreiben. Heißt, nicht der Hecht an sich ist wichtig, sondern die Art und Weise, wie man ihn fängt. Die Frage lautet also nicht " wie fange ich am einfachsten bzw. sichersten einen Hecht ", sondern " wie kann ich diesen speziellen Köder so präsentieren, dass ein Hecht - vielleicht sogar einen ganz bestimmten den man beim rauben beobachtet hat - darauf hereinfällt ".

Man kann nicht darüber streiten welcher Weg der bessere ist, denn es ist ein ganz individueller Weg.


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Hi Ralle
Der Weg ist das Ziel :m
Genau so verstehe ich auch das Posting von @Schroe.
Wenn es jedem nur um Effektivität gehen würde, gäbe es keine Flyfisher, die mit Streamer und Bunnies, den Hechten auf die Schuppen rücken würden.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## schroe (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

@Ralle 24
#6

@Wasserpatscher,
Danke für die Korrektur im Zitat.:m

Wieviele Muster hast du in den beiden Dosen? 
Täts nicht auch eine 12er Marchbrown. Mal naß, mal trocken angeboten? 
Als Gerät, die vorhandene Sportex, Mitchell 300X mal mit Hölzl, mal mit Zapfen, mal mit Wasserkugel?

Ist ein schmaler Grat. 
Es geht immer noch einfacher als man es schon vorbildlich einfach betreibt.

Ich kenne "meine" Gewässer relativ gut.
Mir reicht i.d.R. *eine* Köderbox mit sechs/sieben Wobblern in der Fliegenweste.
Wenn ich mich im Vorfeld für eine "Wobblerklasse" entschieden habe, dann greife ich zu *einer* Rute, *einer* Rolle, die diese Wobblerklasse, meiner Meinung nach am besten bedient.

Du nimmst wirklich *zwei* Fliegendosen mit?
Ist deine Fliegenrute auf deine Schnur abgestimmt?
Ist die Kombination auf dein Gewässer abgestimmt?
Würdest du für ein evtl. anderes Wasser, eine andere Gerätekombination wählen?
Welche unterschiedlichen Würftechniken beherrschst du.
Legst du die Nymphe, wie eine Trockenfliege auf das Wasser?
Befinden sich in deinem Sortiment Parachutes?
Wie stehts mit Entenbürzeln?
Eine "furchende Trockenfliege" kann manchmal das Quäntchen zum Anbiss sein.
Ist es denn deswegen grundegal, wie sie treibt?


----------



## Sickly (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

@Ralle:

.. zum fangen reichts...

Na ja, zum fangen reicht es auf jeden Fall, es ist auch ein schöner Sport. Den Nahrungserwerb habe ich schon lange verabschiedet. 
Nein, was ich meine ist das es auch für einen höhren Anspruch reicht. Wir haben doch alle mal beschlossen nicht mehr mit Köfi Hechte zu fangen und dabei womöglich noch Bier zu trinken. 

 Wir wollen sie überlisten, oder? Es braucht einen gewssen Standart and Gear, the Rest ist in your hands... Ich denke mal das wenn das Gerät einigermassen stimmt, das es dann auf den Angler ankommt. 
Ich denke mal ich verpasse nicht so viel wenn ich mit einer einzigen sehr modernen Ausrüstung am Wasser stehe. 

Geld wächst ja auch nicht auf Bäumen, und wer zu viel hinter dem Geld herrennt hat keine Zeit mehr zum fischen...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



schroe schrieb:


> Es geht immer noch einfacher als man es schon vorbildlich einfach betreibt.



Stimmt - aber ich bin noch nicht gut genug, um noch einfacher zu werden.



schroe schrieb:


> Du nimmst wirklich *zwei* Fliegendosen mit?



Ja, aber wenn Du wüsstest, wie klein die sind...



schroe schrieb:


> Ist deine Fliegenrute auf deine Schnur abgestimmt?



Ja, natürlich (rhetorische Frage, gell?). Ich habe nicht gesagt, man soll nur eine Angelrute _haben_, von _mitnehmen_ habe ich gesprochen...
Übrigens würde ich auf's Boot auch mal zwei Ruten mitnehmen.



schroe schrieb:


> Ist die Kombination auf dein Gewässer abgestimmt?



Ja, aber ich würde auch woanders damit hingehen...



schroe schrieb:


> Würdest du für ein evtl. anderes Wasser, eine andere Gerätekombination wählen?



Eher für einen anderen Köder eine andere Rute - Hechtstreamer an der 4er-Rute ist wohl eher was für Masochisten...


----------



## Sammler (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Hallo, 

die Wobbler sind Ihr Geld wert wenn du sie richtig führst, also twitchen und jerken.
Einfach nur eingekurbelt fangen sie zwar auch Fisch aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr als andere.
Ich hab vertrauen in die Wobbler, nur der Köder der im Wasser ist hat die Chance Fisch zu fangen.
Ein großer nachteil der Illex Wobbler ist die Farbe nach mehreren Drills oder Fischen ist die Farbe wie abgekratzt.
Deswegen suche ich nach einer alternative.
Laufverhalten, Flugeigenschaften, Haken, Design sehr gut.
Haltbarkeit der Farbe mangelhaft.
Keine zu schweren Stahlvorfächer benützen behindert das Laufverhalten.
Bin mit einem 110 Arnaud an einem Busch hinter mit hängen geblieben, Schnur gerissen der Wobbler flog bis zum Horizont.
Dachte mir der Schwimmt ja, kommt schon bald wieder ans Ufer geschwommen.
Neuer Arnaud, neues Stahlvorfach ( Profi Blinker 5kg Tragkraft sehr fein und leicht) und im Uferbereich getestet.
Was soll ich sagen der ging unter, allein durch das Gewicht des Vorfachs.
Mein Motto "wer billig kauft kauft zweimal" ich würde jedem raten der kein oder wenig Geld zu Verfügung hat lieber weniger aber dafür hochwertiges Gerät zu kaufen. Hochwertig muß nicht gleich teuer sein, Angebote, Aktion, evtl. gebraucht.
Noch etwas,ich würde nie etwas von Lidl oder sonst wo kaufen für das was da ne ganze Kiste kostet kauf ich mir lieber nur einen Marken Köder.
Übrigens Rapala Wobbler sind auch Marken Wobbler günstiger und haben auch schon Millionen anglern zum Fisch verholfen und da gibt es auch Modelle die man twitschen und jerken kann.

Gruß Sammler


----------



## schroe (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



> Eher für einen anderen Köder eine andere Rute - Hechtstreamer an der 4er-Rute ist wohl eher was für Masochisten...



Und Squirrel an einer 270iger 75gr Rute auch.

Die Spinnfischerei nähert sich im Angebot, dem Anspruch der Fliegenfischerei.
Auch im Preis.
Bei den Fliegenfischern kräht kein Hahn danach, wenn vom Leisenringlift, Line menden, Schlangenwurf,.......die Rede ist. 
Es ist angekommen, zudem eine Bedingung, dass das Gerät abgestimmt sein muß. Das man verschiedene Fliegen anders präsentieren und ggf. ein anderes Gerät dafür benötigt.

Beim Spinnfischen mit der Stationärrolle ist es keine Bedingung. 
Man kann den "Anspruch" nach Belieben wählen.

Der Horizont der Köderwerfer wurde erweitert, nicht versenkt.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



schroe schrieb:


> Die Spinnfischerei nähert sich im Angebot, dem Anspruch der Fliegenfischerei.
> Auch im Preis.




Hm, da wir gerade von Ködern sprechen: Schön, dass Fliegen so günstig sind! Man kann sie sogar selber machen!

Zurück zum Thema: Müssen Wobbler so teuer sein?* Man kann sie sogar selber machen!


*Ich finde immer noch: Nein!


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Nein, sie müssen nicht teuer sein:q
Und jetzt????
Rollen wir die Gretchenfrage nochmal neu auf?
Man kann viele gute Dinge selber herstellen, steht jedem frei
Reiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



> Man kann viele gute Dinge selber herstellen, steht jedem frei


Naja, gibt eine Voraussetzung:
Ne Mindestmenge an handwerklichem Geschick...
Also werde zumindest ich weiter kaufen müssen .....


----------



## schroe (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



> Zurück zum Thema: Müssen Wobbler so teuer sein?* Man kann sie sogar selber machen!


Nein.
Können sie aber.
Sind sie ihr Geld wert?
Jein. 
Liegt im Auge des Betrachters, in den Händen und an dem Vermögen (im Sinne von Können) des Anwenders.


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Hm, da wir gerade von Ködern sprechen: Schön, dass Fliegen so günstig sind! Man kann sie sogar selber machen!
> 
> Zurück zum Thema: Müssen Wobbler so teuer sein?* Man kann sie sogar selber machen!
> 
> ...


Sorry das ich da noch mal nachhake und frage.
Ich bin kein Fliegenfischer...aber ist die Feststellung, das es auch recht teure Kunst-Fliegen gibt, falsch?
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Dart schrieb:


> Sorry das ich da noch mal nachhake und frage.
> Ich bin kein Fliegenfischer...aber ist die Feststellung, das es auch recht teure Kunst-Fliegen gibt, falsch?
> Gruss Reiner



Du kriegst gute Fliegen zwischen 1 und 2 Euro, Streamer selten über 6 Euro. Dabei rede ich von gekauften. Eigenbau ist billiger. 

Ich will jetzt mal nicht ausschließen, dass es irgendwelche "Edel-Binder-und-Verkäufer" gibt (ich habe mich nie dafür interessiert), aber Du wirst kaum jemand finden, der glaubt, dass die wirklich besser fangen. Es ist sicher ein Vorteil, dass es so viele traditionelle Muster gibt. Auch wenn die gerne und laufend verändert und "weiterentwickelt" werden - für Marken-Blabla ist da irgendwie kein Platz (ich weiß, dass wird für Spinnfischer mit eingefleischten Vorurteilen gegen Fliegenfischer auf erstaunten Unglauben oder umgekehrt stoßen...).


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Dart schrieb:


> Nein, sie müssen nicht teuer sein:q
> Und jetzt????
> Rollen wir die Gretchenfrage nochmal neu auf?
> Man kann viele gute Dinge selber herstellen, steht jedem frei



Ich weiß, dass ich den einen oder anderen nerve, aber trotzdem sollten wir doch hier und da mal das Thema streifen, und sei es nur aus Pflichtgefühl...


----------



## tomsen83 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Hallo erstmal|wavey:, wollte nun auch einfach mal meinen Senf zu diesem, wie ich finde äusserst interessantem und kontroversen Thema, dazu geben:
Ich habe dieses Jahr begonnen, mich mit hochwertigen Wobblern auszustatten. Hätte mir vor einem Jahr jemand erzählt dass ich mir Wobbler für 20€ und mehr kaufe hätt ich Ihn ausgelacht.....naja so kanns kommen|rolleyes, und nein, ich hab auch nich die dicke Kohle

Für mich gibt es drei Gründe warum ich fast nur noch mit Illex, Lucky Craft und Co fische:
1. Ich habe dieses Jahr soviel (Raub-)Fisch gefangen wie nie zuvor (ich fische seit ich laufen kann...)
2. Seien wir doch ehrlich es ist ne Sucht (nennen wir es "Tacklewahn") Wenn man mal damit angefangen hat kann man nicht mehr aufhören...
3. Ich find die Dinger sind einfach schön anzusehen. Und mir geht jedesmal das Herz auf wenn ich nen Neuerwerb aus der Packung nehme:k 

Ich habe auch schon Situationen erlebt, in welchem in unserem Gewässer (wo täglich auf ca 300m Strecke ungefähr min. 20 Angler kommen) und die Zander auf Gummi besser bissen, aber in 80% der Fälle war mein Pointer 78SP in der Farbe American Shad aber sowas von überlegen gegenüber Gummi. Erstens wesentlich weniger Fehlbisse (is ja auch klar) zweitens im Durchschnitt größere Fische. Mittlererweile ist der nach 4 Monaten dermaßen zerhackt|gr: 
Wie gesagt, dass war nicht immer aber meistens der Fall...

Abschließend sag ichs mal so: mir machts einfach Spaß damit zu angeln:vik:


PS: Lob ans Board, hätt mich schon viel früher beteiligen sollen!!!Schäm#t


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Du kriegst gute Fliegen zwischen 1 und 2 Euro, Streamer selten über 6 Euro. Dabei rede ich von gekauften. Eigenbau ist billiger.
> 
> Ich will jetzt mal nicht ausschließen, dass es irgendwelche "Edel-Binder-und-Verkäufer" gibt (ich habe mich nie dafür interessiert), aber Du wirst kaum jemand finden, der glaubt, dass die wirklich besser fangen. Es ist sicher ein Vorteil, dass es so viele traditionelle Muster gibt. Auch wenn die gerne und laufend verändert und "weiterentwickelt" werden - für Marken-Blabla ist da irgendwie kein Platz (ich weiß, dass wird für Spinnfischer mit eingefleischten Vorurteilen gegen Fliegenfischer auf erstaunten Unglauben oder umgekehrt stoßen...).


Ich zähme das Pferd mal von hinten auf, analog zu deinem Posting.
Ich kenne keinen(hab auch noch nie davon gehört) Spinnfischer der Vorurteile gegen Fliegenfischer hat, eher im Gegenteil, das war und ist immer noch eine der Königsdiziplinen im Umgang mit künstlichen Ködern.
Kurzer Schnitt, du hast dich nie für Edelbinder interessiert... bis dahin völlig ok. Aber warum sind da einige Lurehersteller für dich auf einmal ein Diskussionsgrund, wenn es dich eigentlich nicht interessieren dürfte oder sollte???
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



schroe schrieb:


> Sehr schönes und treffliches Posting, Sundvogel.#6
> 
> "Keep it simple", würde schonmal das Fliegenfischen, in den meisten Fällen ausschließen.
> FliFi ist attraktiv, weils eine Herausforderung und hochdifferenziert ist.
> Das *kann* Spinnfischen auch sein.


 
Erstmal danke für die allgemeine Zustimmung. Tut ja auch mal gut.

Allerdings teile ich deine Einschätzung bezüglich des FF nicht. Für mich ist "keep it simple" ein Motto welches sich durch alle Angelarten zieht. Beim Mefoangeln reichen drei verschiedenfarbige Fliegen in drei verschiedenen Größen. Die Forelle möchte ich sehen die an einem Shrimpimitat vorbei schwimmt. Genauso geht es mir beim Spinnfischen. Während ich früher mich mit so entscheidenden Fragen auseinandergesetzt habe, wie rot oder schwarz oder blau oder grün, Wobbler oder Blinker, schwer oder leicht, schockfarben oder natürlich, ist heute meine Blinker-, Fliegen- oder Wobblerbox wesentlich moderater bestückt.

Köder in einem natürlichen Design fangen immer. Je einfacher und unspezialisierter der Köder, desto flexibler kann ich ihn führen. Schnell, langsam, flüchtend, taumelnd und und und...

Der für mich entscheidende Punkt ist, dass ich immer weiß das meine Köder fangen und wenn ich nix fange dann liegt es daran, dass ich die Fische nicht gefunden habe oder sie schlicht nicht jagen. Das finde ich extrem beruhigend.

Dennoch finde ich es faszinierend, wenn andere Leute einen völlig anderen Zugang haben. Das natürliche wirkende Mückenimitat, der Noactionshad, der wie ein Fischchen durchs Wasser taumelt, der kleine Barsch, der sich dann doch als kleiner Wobbler entpuppt.

Einfach super. Ich lese darüber gerne und ich finde es super einem solchen Spezialisten über die Schulter sehen zu können. 

Ich sehe da keine Konkurenz. Warum auch. Das macht angeln ja auch aus, dass jeder sagen kann "I do it my way," und dass man sich oft von den Wegen der anderen etwas abschauen kann.

Eins sollte allen gemeinsam sein. Der oft fehlgehende Versuch die Fische zu verstehen.

Uli


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



Dart schrieb:


> Kurzer Schnitt, du hast dich nie für Edelbinder interessiert... bis dahin völlig ok. Aber warum sind da einige Lurehersteller für dich auf einmal ein Diskussionsgrund, wenn es dich eigentlich nicht interessieren dürfte oder sollte???



Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte - im FliFi-Bereich spielen solche Dinge keine große Rolle! Fliegenfischer _wissen_, dass das Blödsinn ist. Ein Fliegenfischer, der den besonderen Köder fischen wollte, würde in der Regel selber binden. Teure Fliegen zu verkaufen kannst Du - beinahe wenigstens - vergessen!

@Uli - Gut gesagt. "Keep it simple" gilt für mich ebenfalls für alle Angelarten. Und für vieles mehr: Kochen zum Beispiel, oder malen, schreiben, photographieren, gestalten überhaupt, ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Einfach super. Ich lese darüber gerne und ich finde es super einem solchen Spezialisten über die Schulter sehen zu können.
> 
> Ich sehe da keine Konkurenz. Warum auch. Das macht angeln ja auch aus, dass jeder sagen kann "I do it my way," und dass man sich oft von den Wegen der anderen etwas abschauen kann.
> 
> Eins sollte allen gemeinsam sein. Der oft fehlgehende Versuch die Fische zu verstehen.


|good: Da sind wir uns aber (selten) einig!

Es gibt nicht *einen* Weg, und es gibt nicht den *wahren* Weg. Viele Wege führen zum Fisch.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Die Knights haben gesprochen!

Und ich geh jetzt schön mitm Squirrel nen Zander ausm Kanal kitzeln.


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> |good: Da sind wir uns aber (selten) einig!
> 
> Es gibt nicht *einen* Weg, und es gibt nicht den *wahren* Weg. Viele Wege führen zum Fisch.


Cheers#6, auch wenn wir uns alle nicht persönlich kennen (zumindest gilt das für einen Grossteil) verbindet uns die gemeinsame Passion. 
Darauf kann man bauen, auch wenn das Fundament evt. ne andere Grundmischung hat. 
Merry Xmas, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## drogba (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

fischt denn jemand von euch "yamaria" wobbler? hab die vorher noch nie gesehen oder davon gehört aber sehen auf jedenfall geil aus


----------



## maesox (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*



drogba schrieb:


> fischt denn jemand von euch "yamaria" wobbler? hab die vorher noch nie gesehen oder davon gehört aber sehen auf jedenfall geil aus


 



Hast nen link ???

Beste Grüße
Matze#h


----------



## drogba (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

http://www.yamaria.co.jp/~expinfo/ 

dann auf products und dann plugs


----------



## maesox (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Herzlichen Dank!!!


Wohl wahr!!!#6


----------



## drogba (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

ich hoffe doch das der ein oder andere boardi die mal gefischt hat#6


----------



## rallye-vid (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Wenns beim Kauf eines Toyotas, 100 Stück Japan Wobbler (freie Auswahl) geben würde, würde ich mir doch sofort nen Toyota kaufen #6


----------



## drogba (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

hier ein video von einem sogenannten "fake bait"
http://www.yamaria.co.jp/~maria/images/fb70.mpg


----------



## maesox (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Ich sage immer,was bringt einem der beste Wobbler,wenn man es nicht versteht ihn richtig zu fischen!! Das ist der Punkt

Dein Toyota bringt dir auch nichts wenn du keinen Führerschein hast!!!|uhoh:


----------



## Jose (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

! die sind ihr geld wert!
vor allem in einer dürftigen saison.
dieses gefühl, diese emotion, wenn so ein 24ocken-illex in der steinpackung auf nimmerwiedersehen verschwindet!

einfach unbezahlbar - jedenfalls der zweite illex.

läuft das billigstprodukt halbwegs und ist fisch da - bumm!
ein illex ohne fisch in der nähe - teure kür.

ich will fisch - illex geld, obwohl, mehr davon wär auch nicht schlecht.
also weniger illex.
(henry ford: "ich bin nicht reich geworden, weil ich viel verdient habe.
ich bin reich geworden, weil ich wenig ausgegeben habe")


----------



## rallye-vid (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

Zum Glück habe ich einen Lappen 

Und mit den Wobblern klappts auch #h

Also her mit dem Angebot....!


----------



## drogba (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: sind teure wobbler (zb illex) ihr geld wert?*

kennt jemand ne seite wo ich die yamaria(deutschland) bestellen kann?


----------

